# eastenders last night



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2007)

i'm confused (as usual)  

Maybe I fell asleep at the point when it was explained, but why were Bradley and Stacey taking Max's daughter's video camera on their honeymoon with them? (and why was it squashed between their legs recording the back of the driver's seat   )

Wouldn't it have been a better storyline for the daughter to have watched the film back and discovered what a disgusting perv her dad really is. She'd have been traumatised for life. And we'd actually get to watch her reaction to the whole thing. Far more interesting than Bradley seeing it on holiday and the viewers not even getting to see his initial reaction.


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh I think the viewers *will* see  But I agree that Max's duaghter should have kept it really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

what happened, I missed it?


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> what happened, I missed it?


 
Oh no, you HAVE to watch the repeat


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Oh no, you HAVE to watch the repeat


 

I can't.  I won't be in


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2007)

Bradley and Stacey got married
Max found stacey in the bedroom after the reception trying to get out of her wedding dress. He mauled her a bit and begged her to sleep with him in his usual pervy, desperate, repulsive way. She said no. 
He perved a bit more. 
They discussed their repulsive affair. 
The whole thing was captured on Lauren's video camera which was hidden on the bookshelf. 

Bradley and Stacey have now gone off on honeymoon with the video camera


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> Bradley and Stacey got married
> Max found stacey in the bedroom after the reception trying to get out of her wedding dress. He mauled her a bit and begged her to sleep with him in his usual pervy, desperate, repulsive way. She said no.
> He perved a bit more.
> They discussed their repulsive affair.
> ...


 
well how did Lauren get in the room to switch recorder on?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> well how did Lauren get in the room to switch recorder on?



She was meant to be filiming the actual wedding but put the camera on the shelf in the bedroom in the morning as she thought it would capture more interesting things. Stacey was about to get dressed in there and was having deep and meaningfuls with whatshername erm - Max's wife.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> She was meant to be filiming the actual wedding but put the camera on the shelf in the bedroom in the morning as she thought it would capture more interesting things. Stacey was about to get dressed in there and was having deep and meaningfuls with whatshername erm - Max's wife.


 

More interesting things like what?


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> More interesting things like what?



i don't know! People are generally more likely to tell secrets and have deep and meaninful conversations when they aren't aware they're being caught on film aren't they. I guess she was just being nosey. People were getting annoyed with her sticking the camera in their faces so she probably thought hiding it was a good idea.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

Hellsbells said:
			
		

> i don't know! People are generally more likely to tell secrets and have deep and meaninful conversations when they aren't aware they're being caught on film aren't they. I guess she was just being nosey. People were getting annoyed with her sticking the camera in their faces so she probably thought hiding it was a good idea.


 

Oh right, sounds like she's a bit of a perv  

Anyway, I'll get to watch it tonight as b/f taped it


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2007)

My daughter explained this to me (we had to watch the 10.30 - 11.30 repeat!).

Apparently Lauren put it there to tape them doing Staceys hair and stuff and forgot to pick up the camera to take to the church.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> My daughter explained this to me (we had to watch the 10.30 - 11.30 repeat!).
> 
> Apparently Lauren put it there to tape them doing Staceys hair and stuff and forgot to pick up the camera to take to the church.


 


ah right.  That would have been an extremely exciting video eh?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 2, 2007)

We are a bit behind with it here, but the gf likes it (she's an anglophile), we (she) missed a couple and can't work out what happened to Ian - where did he disappear to?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> We are a bit behind with it here, but the gf likes it (she's an anglophile), we (she) missed a couple and can't work out what happened to Ian - where did he disappear to?


 

where are you?

I believe Ian was kidnapped bt I'm not sure as I was on holiday


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> My daughter explained this to me (we had to watch the 10.30 - 11.30 repeat!).
> 
> Apparently Lauren put it there to tape them doing Staceys hair and stuff and forgot to pick up the camera to take to the church.



Oh, guess i wasn't paying proper attention. The idea of her wanting to catch some juicy gossip sounded far more interesting than her just wanting a few clips of stacey having her make up done.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 2, 2007)

Bianca's coming back!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2007)

god knows what has happened to that Beale family. The last time i saw them, jane was in hospital and ian was wandering around looking like a tramp, doing alot of scary hysterical crying. 

Isn't scary steven meant to be coming back to the square?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 2, 2007)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> where are you?
> 
> I believe Ian was kidnapped bt I'm not sure as I was on holiday



Denmark. We just knew he was missing and then when we next saw it he was in hospital and his sour faced Mrs had been shot.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> Bianca's coming back!!


 


so's Rickaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyy


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 2, 2007)

The whole storyline was ridiculous in the first place - zero chemistry. Stacey is a squat, chubby troll (whereas Tanya is the sexy as fuck mother of his children) and Max is not exactly the handsome old devil (whereas Bradley I guess has a certain charm).


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> The whole storyline was ridiculous in the first place - zero chemistry. Stacey is a squat, chubby troll


I'd choose her over Tanya. 



			
				Jambooboo said:
			
		

> (whereas Tanya is the sexy as fuck mother of his children)


No too  plastic for me. 



			
				Jambooboo said:
			
		

> and Max is not exactly the handsome old devil



agreed. I woudn't want him fondling my bits. 



			
				Jambooboo said:
			
		

> (whereas Bradley I guess has a certain charm).



Bradley hmmmmm! IMO a 6 pinter pair of beer goggles.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> The whole storyline was ridiculous in the first place - zero chemistry. Stacey is a squat, chubby troll (whereas Tanya is the sexy as fuck mother of his children) and Max is not exactly the handsome old devil (whereas Bradley I guess has a certain charm).


 

Oh, I like Stacey

Bradley?  Urgh, get rid of him


----------



## souljacker (Nov 2, 2007)

I didn't watch it, but my wife told me that the video camera was a pretty amazing model that managed to record for about 12 hours without running out of memory or battery.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 2, 2007)

But Where Was Ian!!!


----------



## moomoo (Nov 2, 2007)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> But Where Was Ian!!!




 

Ian has been set free!  Hurrah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

souljacker said:
			
		

> I didn't watch it, but my wife told me that the video camera was a pretty amazing model that managed to record for about 12 hours without running out of memory or battery.


 
that's why I asked how the daughter had managed to get it in there and/or switch it on


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 2, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> Ian has been set free!  Hurrah!!!!!!!!!



ja!!!! We know. But where was he when was missing? How was he missing?

we don't know.... 

It went something like. 

Ian missing, kids turning on Ians wife.

---------------------- <---------- What happened here...?


Ian's back, looks like a drunk. Wife in hospital.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyway, surely when they watch the video camera back, they'll see the gossipy bit from when they were doing Staceys hair, and then it will be an empty room for the next few hours. 
I don't imagine anyone watching it will bother to go to the end of the recording to see the revelation.

god  im on an eastenders thread.


----------



## milesy (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Stacey is a squat, chubby troll



chubby???! in what way is she "chubby"?!?!?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> ja!!!! We know. But where was he when was missing? How was he missing?
> 
> we don't know....
> 
> ...


 


I'm not sure as I was on holiday but when I returned, the Wicks boy had Ian in a room in a flat and Ian's daughter was also there but I'm not sure how that came about


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Nov 2, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> chubby???! in what way is she "chubby"?!?!?



Curvy I'd say (although she could do with a bit more curves to be ideal for me)


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> The whole storyline was ridiculous in the first place - zero chemistry. Stacey is a squat, chubby troll (whereas Tanya is the sexy as fuck mother of his children) and Max is not exactly the handsome old devil (whereas Bradley I guess has a certain charm).


 
Im afraid I have to disagree!

Where's that pic of when she seduced Max?  

*fans self*

and Max is hot - cos I like bastards


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

milesy said:
			
		

> chubby???! in what way is she "chubby"?!?!?


 






Not chubby at all, unless you're into Size 0s
http://www.laceyturner.info/lacey_turner_wallpaper_01_800x600.jpg


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2007)

*Real heffa she is!!*


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 2, 2007)

Stacey remind me of various chubby lasses who have screwed all the guys to make up for her self-esteem issues - equally at home chowing down on a kebab or chowing down on a cock.

 

And IMO Max doesn't have the sexual charisma to carry off being a bad boy/tough guy, whereas someone like Shaun (and Dennis before him) does.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2007)

People who say things like that are one of the reasons so many young girls think they are fat, when they are not. Idiot.


----------



## miss direct (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyway, back to Eastenders. I think it will all come out on Christmas Day. Although not sure why it would take that long for everyone to watch the wedding video.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 2, 2007)

miss direct said:
			
		

> Anyway, back to Eastenders. I think it will all come out on Christmas Day. Although not sure why it would take that long for everyone to watch the wedding video.


 

maybe they'll do a Den and Angie and Bradley will serve Stacey divorce papers on Christmas Day?


----------



## zenie (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Stacey remind me of various chubby lasses who have screwed all the guys to make up for her self-esteem issues - equally at home chowing down on a kebab or chowing down on a cock.
> 
> 
> 
> And IMO Max doesn't have the sexual charisma to carry off being a bad boy/tough guy, whereas someone like Shaun (and Dennis before him) does.


 
charming


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 2, 2007)

Isn't this secret video tape plot just a slightly more sophisticated rehash of the "Sharongate" audio tape one from a few years ago? I don't know how these writers get away with it etc.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 2, 2007)

andy2002 said:
			
		

> Isn't this secret video tape plot just a slightly more sophisticated rehash of the "Sharongate" audio tape one from a few years ago? I don't know how these writers get away with it etc.



yeah thats what i thought. Maybe they'll show a christmas movie in the vic but the tapes will get accidently mixed up and Stacey and Bradley's wedding video will get shown instead.  

I'm sure they'll manage to drag it out til christmas anyway.


----------



## g force (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Stacey remind me of various chubby lasses who have screwed all the guys to make up for her self-esteem issues - equally at home chowing down on a kebab or chowing down on a cock.
> 
> 
> 
> And IMO Max doesn't have the sexual charisma to carry off being a bad boy/tough guy, whereas someone like Shaun (and Dennis before him) does.




 

Tosser


----------



## dirtysanta (Nov 2, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Stacey remind me of various chubby lasses who have screwed all the guys to make up for her self-esteem issues - equally at home chowing down on a kebab or chowing down on a cock.




Jambooboo earlier


----------



## zoooo (Nov 2, 2007)

Stacey's skinny. She just has a sweet little chipmunk face, which for some reason seems to make some people think she's bigger than she is. (See also Kelly Osborne, for that matter.)


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 2, 2007)

BUT WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED TO IAN!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!eleven!!!!!!!


----------



## rollinder (Nov 2, 2007)

he got taken hostage by Steven who left him locked up unseen in the flat while everybody thought he'd gone missing.


----------



## Geri (Nov 2, 2007)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Bradley hmmmmm! IMO a 6 pinter pair of beer goggles.



I think Bradley is cute.


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Nov 2, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> I think Bradley is cute.



Yeah, he's sweet


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 2, 2007)

rollinder said:
			
		

> he got taken hostage by Steven who left him locked up unseen in the flat while everybody thought he'd gone missing.



I love you.


I even texted my ex wife in the hope she could shed some light.


----------



## Jambooboo (Nov 3, 2007)

dirtysanta said:
			
		

> Jambooboo earlier



Hehe - real charmer I am. 

Still not a believable storyline though re: Max - you don't go out to eat burgers made from reformed meat when you've got a big juicy t-bone at home.


----------



## aqua (Feb 18, 2008)

I've bumped this cos I'm lost with EE and wondered if someone could fill me in

who the bloody hell is the blond living with Dot? Where she come from?


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> I've bumped this cos I'm lost with EE and wondered if someone could fill me in
> 
> who the bloody hell is the blond living with Dot? Where she come from?



Have only seen bits and bobs of Enders lately but I think she's Clare who was in the show years and years ago – she was Debbie's daughter and left the Square with Nigel after Debbie died. It's the same actress – Gemma something or other.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 18, 2008)

This link explains it all:

http://primetime.unrealitytv.co.uk/gemma-bissex-leaves-hollyoaks-and-returns-to-eastenders/


----------



## aqua (Feb 18, 2008)

so why is she after max?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> I've bumped this cos I'm lost with EE and wondered if someone could fill me in
> 
> who the bloody hell is the blond living with Dot? Where she come from?




I've not watched it for years but I'll have a go. The blonde is a new Mitchell sister/cousin/ex-wife and is back for revenge. Some psychopathic bloke is going round ripping people off but only a few people have clocked what he's really like and most people are still charmed by him. Emotions are highly-charged after the recent death of a much loved character. Some more 'greats' of British tv have joined the cast recently, maybe Robin Askwith or Bernard Bresslaw. It's cold, grey and miserable but the cheeky market-stall holders are still being cheeky and shagging each other. However, despite the cheekiness and shagging a pall of misery is discernible in the majority of the red-faced cast who have major drug habits and mental health problems. 
Was I close?


----------



## aqua (Feb 18, 2008)

nope


----------



## aqua (Feb 18, 2008)

actually, I can't even watch it with that woman in it - she just fucks me off too much


----------



## citygirl (Feb 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> so why is she after max?



oh it's not JUST max...is EVERY bloke so far (apart from poor gus)

bradley looks like he's gunna be next on her list 

the words gold-digging slapper come to mind.... 


but her and max look like they'd make a great match


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2008)

She's got a weird secret notebook she keeps filling in with details on every bloke on the square.

Hopefully she's going to be a proper mental.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> She's got a weird secret notebook she keeps filling in with details on every bloke on the square.
> 
> Hopefully she's going to be a proper mental.



as opposed to the amateurs we've had recently


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2008)

We need a good old fashioned killing spree.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah.  i can think of a few i'd like to do away with


----------



## wishface (Feb 18, 2008)

Claire Bates? Nigel's step daughter? THis is all WRONG!


----------



## fuBganger (Feb 18, 2008)

citygirl said:


> oh it's not JUST max...is EVERY bloke so far (apart from poor gus)
> 
> bradley looks like he's gunna be next on her list
> 
> ...



Why does max get all this female attention. Maybe I am just ill informed, but cheating, lying, not very good looking...


----------



## citygirl (Feb 18, 2008)

some girls just LIKE that...and some fall for it every time...oh there's no denying, 'es a charmer alright.  he'd be first to go in my cull


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Feb 18, 2008)

She's a fucking bunny boiler!

How can she give Ian Beale a massage, of all people? I actually felt sick watching that.

Max is a different story, he's hot.


----------



## zoooo (Feb 18, 2008)

I've only just realised Shaun's hot. Just when he's probably leaving. 

Claire Bates used to be brilliant when she was in it before as a kid. She and Sonia were a really funny double act, anyone else remember that?


----------



## half_eaten_arm (Feb 19, 2008)

max makes me feel ill, his face looks like it's covered in afterbirth


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah, clare was really good as a kid/teenager. She's pants now. She's just exactly the same character she was playing in Hollyoaks. The old pantomime villain. yawn. 
Bring back Nigel and his cartoon ties.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Bring back Nigel and his cartoon ties.



lulz


----------



## zenie (Feb 19, 2008)

fuBganger said:


> Why does max get all this female attention. Maybe I am just ill informed, but cheating, lying, not very good looking...


 
He's a bastard, lots of women like that 

Claire's got a fucking annoying voice, and echo the Hollyoaks thing, she won't be typecast much now will she?


----------



## Rollem (Feb 19, 2008)

fuBganger said:


> Why does max get all this female attention. Maybe I am just ill informed, but cheating, lying, not very good looking...


he's better looking in real life


----------



## Rollem (Feb 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I've only just realised Shaun's hot. Just when he's probably leaving.


he's lush! nothing like a bit of psycho to get me going


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 19, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Yeah, clare was really good as a kid/teenager. She's pants now. She's just exactly the same character she was playing in Hollyoaks. The old pantomime villain. yawn.
> Bring back Nigel and his cartoon ties.



Poor sod. People still think of him as Nigel after all these years...

I was in Hackney one night a few years back and i heard some lads shouting "oi Nigel!" I turned round and the bloke walking behind me was shuffling along looking slightly embarrassed with his head down. It was definitely him. A mate who lives in Hackney said he's well known as a Hackney resident and it happens a lot 

Back on topic. I'm a regular Eastenders watcher, but i still don't quite get what Claire is doing with her notebook and a list of names of all the Walford blokes...


----------



## Jim Williams (Feb 19, 2008)

citygirl said:


> oh it's not JUST max...is EVERY bloke so far (apart from poor gus)
> 
> bradley looks like he's gunna be next on her list
> 
> ...



Poor Gus? The wife-beater? Why's he still employed on the show?

(anger much! sorry)

I'd like to add an echo of the Max hating. Me and me lady just can't understand why they chose that abomination of an ugly fecker to play someone who gets so much action. Is it part of the plan to make us hate him more?

My lady does a little bit of sick in her mouth everytime he appears on telly.

Ugh.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 19, 2008)

except he's now a SERIOUSLY respected surgeon in holby city...and EXTREMELY funny to boot


----------



## citygirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Jim Williams said:


> Poor Gus? The wife-beater? Why's he still employed on the show?
> 
> (anger much! sorry)
> 
> ...



sorry!...is he?  don't take much notice of papers, so if it was in there, i wouldn't have seen it.  

and max, he's WAAAAY to slimy to be believable...only on't'telly, eh  


and shaun...well, tanya should just get with him, and let HIM sort max out...that'll do me


----------



## Jim Williams (Feb 19, 2008)

citygirl said:


> sorry!...is he?  don't take much notice of papers, so if it was in there, i wouldn't have seen it.
> 
> and max, he's WAAAAY to slimy to be believable...only on't'telly, eh
> 
> ...



(The guy who plays Gus was in the news for beating on his girlfriend, true or not was buried beneath a haze in this house)

Shaun and Tanya, agreed... just get on with it!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Feb 19, 2008)

citygirl said:


> except he's now a SERIOUSLY respected surgeon in holby city...and EXTREMELY funny to boot



Aye, but he'll always be Nigel to everyone who doesn't watch Holby City


----------



## citygirl (Feb 19, 2008)

not sure that would be reason to kick him off the show though...there have been people who've done worse...unfortunately any slight scratch on a partner is enough to spark the "news" stories, and some have credence, and some don't...without being party to any details, wouldn't like to say...

ross kemp was also branded a "wife-beater", wasn't he?  with his missus being a bloody newspaper editor or summink...bit stupid that, to get himself headlines in his own misses's paper, innit  

turns out it was most likely HER that was the beater...parrently...bet they're back together again...


i digress

Shaun and tanya sittin' in a tree....


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 19, 2008)

That claire's a bit of a psycho isnt she? whats with all the phone calls and the notebook?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 19, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I was in Hackney one night a few years back and i heard some lads shouting "oi Nigel!" I turned round and the bloke walking behind me was shuffling along looking slightly embarrassed with his head down. It was definitely him. A mate who lives in Hackney said he's well known as a Hackney resident and it happens a lot



It's true.


----------



## citygirl (Feb 19, 2008)

now she's got rid of everyone, and has the house to herself...

on the plus side, if she gets bored, she's calling nigel!


----------



## zoooo (Feb 19, 2008)

citygirl said:


> on the plus side, if she gets bored, she's calling nigel!


Hee!

She pretended that Jim's hospital called. :O
She's pure eeeeevil!!

When the heck do Bianca and Rickay come back? I am excited in advance.

Crikey, I just read a spoiler on what's coming up for Max and Tanya. I did a big gasp.


----------



## Geri (Feb 20, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I've only just realised Shaun's hot. Just when he's probably leaving.



Jack's hotter. Although I've gone off him since he cheated on poor Ronnie. I can only fancy nice characters, I go off them when they turn nasty.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 20, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Aye, but he'll always be Nigel to everyone who doesn't watch Holby City


 

He'll always be Warlock from the Young Ones to me.

"I require 3 assistants, preferably Swedish"


----------



## aqua (Feb 20, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Crikey, I just read a spoiler on what's coming up for Max and Tanya. I did a big gasp.


PM me


----------



## citygirl (Feb 21, 2008)

oh dear...now she's lost her kids


----------



## Dan U (Feb 21, 2008)

bring back Nigel

i remember in his 'resting' period after he left Enders he was 'star in the bar' in Joe Banana's in Croydon

we couldn't get tickets


----------



## citygirl (Feb 21, 2008)

never realised how funny he was until _after_ he'd left eastenders...a true unpolished gem 

his mr beanish act in holby is pure acting class, only NOT acting...he's perfect for the role of bumbling genious...


----------



## foo (Feb 22, 2008)

hands up who loves Bradley. 

me! 

i haven't watched this for ages, and it's so easy to pick up what's going on isn't it (foo states the obvious   it being a soap an' all)

i also think whassername who got parraletic (sp) after being spiked is lovely. she's got  a certain something that actress.


----------



## Geri (Feb 22, 2008)

foo said:


> hands up who loves Bradley.
> 
> me!



Me too. I really hope he gets back together with Stacey.


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 22, 2008)

Geri said:


> *Jack's hotter*. Although .



Urgh. Jack and Max what were EE's thinking. How are either of them meant to be in anyway attractive. All the wooden machoness combined.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 4, 2008)

Yuck! Don't know how Tanya can fancy Sean, he's dirty looking.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 4, 2008)

I used to think that too. But he's grown on me, and now I wuv him.

I think it's partly because they've shown his vulnerable side etc. But that doesn't explain how I suddenly find him physically attractive.

Jack is just a big lump. Not attractive at all. They really need to cast some decent looking boys. (that one that started chatting up Ian's daughter in the cafe was all right!)

Oh and I quite fancy Steven.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 18, 2008)

Minty and Heather!


----------



## zenie (Mar 18, 2008)

So, who's coming back then Bianca and Ricky or Grant and Sam??


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 18, 2008)

I hope it's Grant, he's SO fit!


----------



## Looby (Mar 18, 2008)

How do you do the spoiler thingy?


----------



## citygirl (Mar 18, 2008)

rickkkaaaaayyyyyyyy  and bianca


----------



## citygirl (Mar 18, 2008)

or maybe both


----------



## zoooo (Mar 18, 2008)

Is it too soon to be in love with the new boy Jilal?







His eyes are so preettty.......


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh no. He's lovely, could do with bulking up a bit, but really fit IMO>


----------



## Hellsbells (Mar 19, 2008)

He's VERY pretty. It's about time eastenders had some decent men in it. I'm sick of trampy, red eyed Shaun.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't forget to watch it tonight. Max is going to get it!


----------



## Dan U (Mar 21, 2008)

i almost feel sorry for beale

and will she do him in!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 21, 2008)

Beale is a fuckwit, Jane should have gone off with Grant Mitchell when she had the chance.

I tell you what will happen with Max. I bet Stacey has called the cops to follow them or something, then, just as Tanya gets up from locking him in the coffin the cops will get her.


----------



## moomoo (Mar 21, 2008)

Max was buried alive as a child by Jim remember!  He still has nightmares about it.   God, Tanya must be a heartless bitch to be able to do that.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 21, 2008)

I hope he's genuinly dead. I don't want that balding ginger tosser to pul a Den and pop up five years down the line


----------



## Vash (Mar 21, 2008)

Or he somehow gets rescued next episode like the boy that got trapped in the fridge in neighours.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 21, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope he's genuinly dead. I don't want that balding ginger tosser to pul a Den and pop up five years down the line



At least they didn't need to use alot of make-up, he already looked like the undead. Or dead.


----------



## wishface (Mar 22, 2008)

Are the eastenders writers on crack or something?


----------



## Geri (Mar 22, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I tell you what will happen with Max. I bet Stacey has called the cops to follow them or something, then, just as Tanya gets up from locking him in the coffin the cops will get her.



I think Jack will turn up - he's already suspicious about Tanya.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 22, 2008)

Max is 'killed' on Good Friday but will miraculously rise from the dead in time for easter.


----------



## citygirl (Mar 22, 2008)

i'm sure i've heard that storyline done before


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2008)

Aw bless. A ginger Jesus.


----------



## girasol (Mar 22, 2008)

wishface said:


> Are the eastenders writers on crack or something?





I missed it last night, is Max dead then?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

I dont get Eastenders. I think Im out of sync/ step with it's morality. 

So I want to ask something. 

A young girl steps up to *slap her dad full in the face * and he slaps her back in pure instinct, is that so very wrong? Its not abusive, is it? 

Ive got a bigger problem with her than with him. Why the reaction from Jane and Steven?

Serious, a child slaps her dad? The fuck?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapping a little kid? Not nice


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

She's maybe 15/16 think though OU. 

A child slaps her dad? It fucks with my head just to write that


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2008)

Melinda said:


> She's maybe 15/16 think though OU.
> 
> A child slaps her dad? It fucks with my head just to write that



Why?


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

Violence is such a gross breach of the child- parent relationship, it is honestly be taboo in my house. Beyond the most beyond of pales. 

I dont hold with parents slapping kids; but in this context- the contemptuous way she spoke to her dad, after having deliberately taken steps to trash the family house AND THEN slapping him? Hell no! That could not stand.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2008)

But her dad is Ian Beale.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 23, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> But her dad is Ian Beale.


 

case closed


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't think it's that shocking for a parent to be smacked by a kid, even if it's out of order.
It must happen all the time.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

It may happen all the time, but to then depict it as the father being in the wrong?

Its messed up. A father should check his child's behaviour, its his duty.

Anyway, like I said I probably Im out of step with the show's morality/ thinking.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2008)

He was in the wrong if he hit his kid! And so was his daughter! But he's bigger and should know better, so he's more in the wrong


----------



## zoooo (Mar 23, 2008)

It was instinctive, so I suppose it couldn't be helped. Definitely very wrong though. She's only 14.

But, they keep saying 'hit', and to me that suggests a proper punch in the face, which a slap just isn't.

Still, it's telly so they are doing the right thing by making a bigger deal out of it.


----------



## innit (Mar 23, 2008)

It's not ideal parenting, but it's hardly child abuse.  If I had a quid for every time my mum slapped me   I'd have a few quid.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 23, 2008)

I've never slapped anyone in the face, or been slapped in the face in my life.
It's a pretty huge thing really.
But somehow it doesn't seem so on TV.
People get slapped in the chops left, right and centre on soaps.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2008)

Slapping's great if it's consensual  I like a bit of slap


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

OU I dont think there is a moral equivalence between a parent chastising a child and a child raising a hand to it's parent.

If she was a case of a serial victim of familial abuse finally striking back against an abusive parent, then all power to her but its not.  

The child was in the wrong, she slapped her dad in the face! He slapped her back instinctively. 

Should he have sat her down to discuss why she had slapped him? How would that conversation go?!


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 23, 2008)

i hate lucy. ian should follow tanya's example with max and bury her alive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2008)

Melinda said:


> OU I dont think there is a moral equivalence between a parent chastising a child and a child raising a hand to it's parent.
> 
> If she was a case of a serial victim of familial abuse finally striking back against an abusive parent, then all power to her but its not.
> 
> ...



It's a soap opera!
Maybe she slapped her dad instinctively too - I don't know why you're making such a fuss about a slap - worse things happen on telly all the time. Max was buried alive!


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i hate lucy. ian should follow tanya's example with max and bury her alive.



See, now that's disproportionate!


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> It's a soap opera!


Bratty teens are ten a'penny, I was one myself.

But what Im finding odd is the 'normalising' of unacceptable (imo) behaviour . 

Lucy slapped her father and its the father who is blamed. Its arse about face. 

The accompanying angst and hand wringing dont address Lucy's behaviour, it's all about how dare Ian chastise his daughter.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2008)

She only slapped him though - it's not the worst crime in the world - he must have been winding her up - she was probably justified knowing him


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

She'd had a 'Skins' type party and wrecked the family house. 

Her parents returned home and she was insolent, defiant and entirely unapologetic about it. 

Rather than apologise or explain that things got out of hand, she insulted her father and spoke to him in a tone that was the most contemptuous she could muster and THEN she slapped him. 

Just this one time Ian didnt deserve it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 23, 2008)

Cool! All kids do that - at least they're being realistic.


----------



## foo (Mar 23, 2008)

my kids didn't.

i really don't know what i would have done if they wrecked the house as bad as lucy and her punk  friends wrecked Ian's. every single thing was trashed. i don't call that realistic tbh.

she's a crap actor anyway. did you see how calm she was when Ian came home...that amount of drink and she'd have been dribbling on the floor.


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 23, 2008)

eastenders really is shit. it just gets shitter and shitter, even when you think it's got as shit as it could possibly get.


----------



## foo (Mar 23, 2008)

i totally agree dodgepot. 

my biggest issue with it is - people don't stay in character for longer than one episode! 

idiot writers.

idiot actors.

except Dot.


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

foo said:


> my biggest issue with it is - people don't stay in character for longer than one episode!


I agreee with this. Eastenders will develop a character over years and for the sake of a short term plot they will flip the charater on its arse and you are left thinking there is NO WAY they would behave that way. 

Brookside went tits up with its riddiculous plots and inconsistent characters. 

Bah.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 23, 2008)

zoooo said:


> *I've never slapped anyone in the face, or been slapped in the face in my life.*
> It's a pretty huge thing really.
> But somehow it doesn't seem so on TV.
> People get slapped in the chops left, right and centre on soaps.


are you an only child?


Melinda said:


> The child was in the wrong, she slapped her dad in the face! He slapped her back instinctively.
> 
> Should he have sat her down to discuss why she had slapped him? How would that conversation go?!



if a kid slapped a teacher, would the teacher, under any circumstances, be justified in slapping them back?

Of course not.  as an adult, you're supposed to know better.  It doesn't mean that the kid slapping the adult wouldn't face the most severe punishment, but an adult slapping a kid isn't a punishment, it's assault.  Even if it's retaliation.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 23, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> are you an only child?




Slapped yes, pushed down the stairs by errant brothers yes, tickled to the point of wee, oh my yes. But slapped in the face?! Nope. 

Maybe we're just a weird family.


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 23, 2008)

I was shouting "HIT HER!!" at the telly


----------



## aqua (Mar 23, 2008)

I have to say I did wonder why they were bothering to look for her  I can't say her acting skills are missed


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 23, 2008)

she's awful isn't she? i hope the outcome is a pleasant one for all


----------



## aqua (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah so do I - its says something when her simpering pathetic brother is more interesting to watch


----------



## Tank Girl (Mar 23, 2008)

whenever that family come on I just wonder, why the fuck jane is still there?


----------



## aqua (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah I really liked jane but the character now is just a joke

I can't think of anyone in the show I actually like  although I'm liking the story with shirley and phil 

and why has jim gone?


----------



## Geri (Mar 23, 2008)

He's had a stroke (in real life as well).


----------



## aqua (Mar 23, 2008)

I assumed it was ill health - hope he's ok IRL


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 23, 2008)

Loads of complaints to Ofcom according to the BBC, about Tanya and the coffin!


----------



## Melinda (Mar 23, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> are you an only child?
> 
> 
> if a kid slapped a teacher, would the teacher, under any circumstances, be justified in slapping them back?
> ...


The parent-child relationship is different Spangles.  Ian had to check her behaviour, it could not stand, not to do so would have been a gross reversal of the relationship.
The hand-wringing afterwards was an anathema to me. It was Ian's job to chastise her.

A parent unlike a teacher has the full authority and the duty to discipline a child. Im not advocating that Ian should have slapped Lucy, I abhor violence but of the two sins, hers is more greater. 

If I saw a child slap a parent (in the context of Lucy and Ian) then I'd probably conclude that there is nothing that child wouldnt do. Its line that cannot be crossed- toally taboo. 

If you would slap your father (in that context), what wouldnt you do?


----------



## moomoo (Mar 23, 2008)

If one of my kids slapped me round the face I'd probably instinctively slap them back.   Thankfully, it's not something that I've yet had to put to the test. 

Lucy is vile though, I couldn't believe she is only 14!  She has no respect for anyone and really is an evil little madam.  

I know, I know, it's only a TV show.............


----------



## Looby (Mar 23, 2008)

Ian should not have slapped her back. He is the adult, she is a fucked up 14 year old.

It is clear why Lucy is so messed up, he favours Peter, her mother left her, her mother died, she has spent her life with a series of step mothers (one of them also died) and Ian has said some really vile things to her.

She was bang out of order for slapping him and the party was a huge fuck up but he should have restrained himself.

My mum on several occasions hit me in anger. She punched me in the face in the middle of a supermarket once because I swore at her, she hit me whilst driving and could have crashed the car. Her argument was always that I wound her up and I deserved it. Yes I did wind her up, I was an awful teenager but nothing excused the way she behaved. I hit her back once, gave her an almighty bruise on her arm (she bruises very easily) and she told everyone that I hit her.

I was a fucked up teen as well so although Lucy gets on my tits I also feel sorry for her.

I am fully aware it's just a soap btw.


----------



## Geri (Mar 23, 2008)

I'd have got a slap if I'd done what she did - quite rightly so IMO.


----------



## Jim Williams (Mar 24, 2008)

Why does Max have to be alive still? Why?

Our joy was far too short lived.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 24, 2008)

He's buggered off though.
For a bit.

Is he coming back or what?


----------



## Jim Williams (Mar 25, 2008)

Probably.


----------



## no-no (Mar 25, 2008)

missed the begginging last night, who was it that follwoed max and tanya to the woods? When I turned on they were just filling in the grave and there was no mention of the car that turned up at the end of fridays episode.

Utterley stupid storyline by the way.totally ridiculous and out of character as usual for mindbenders.All worth it just to get to the buried alive bit.They should have left him in the ground and had him rise up as a zombie.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, cos that wouldn't have been out of character...

I thought Tanya chickening out and going back to dig him up, actually _was_ in character. Having her go through with it would have been silly.


----------



## girasol (Mar 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I thought Tanya chickening out and going back to dig him up, actually _was_ in character. Having her go through with it would have been silly.



Yep.  What kind of idiot thinks that killing someone is actually going to solve anything?  I was so angry that they were going to kill Max, I've been shouting at the tv since this whole thing started.

But Tanya played the part so well, when she said that she was ill and she needed to get better, and I got it: she had a nervous breakdown.  Just the realisation that she married someone like Max would be enough to send anyone over the edge wouldn't it?

Anyway, last night's episode was good and I won't be stopping watching EE just yet


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim Williams said:


> Why does Max have to be alive still? Why?
> 
> Our joy was far too short lived.


 

he was slurring worse than me after five pints and two e's


----------



## no-no (Mar 25, 2008)

but who followed them in the car?


----------



## girasol (Mar 25, 2008)

no-no said:


> but who followed them in the car?



LOL I also missed that bit...  Popped out for a couple of mins just then.


----------



## no-no (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh well, it seems it was no one of consequence. The local doggers?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think it was supposed to be significant.

When's Bianca coming back? I am ridiculously excited.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 1, 2008)

janine's back tonight. hurrah


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> janine's back tonight. hurrah



Why o why eh? The moonfaced tart role in Eastenders is now filled by the slightly superior Stacey Slater.  There's surely no space now for Janine, although Minty could be the new Barry I guess.

I'm guessing that old Janine's just pissed off that she's not made it on 'the outside.' Even old Moomin Sonya stole her thunder with a more dramatic 'before and after' diet video. Sonya even changed the shape of her nose by the power of exercise alone!







It's rubbish innit. Down with this kind of thing.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 1, 2008)

no way, janine's ace. she killed barry. she should have got an award.


----------



## Rollem (Apr 1, 2008)

i missed it  is ricky back yet?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 1, 2008)

Nah. It was a feck awful episode to be fair, Pat Butcher and Peggy on a roadtrip to a spa hotel, intervening to save a gay couple's civil partnership and learning something about themselves in the process. As bad as it sounds. 

I think Ricky and the moonface slapper are back tonight.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 1, 2008)

ricky turned up at the very end last night, with his other sister, dave or whatever her name is.


----------



## foo (Apr 1, 2008)

she's called steve, not dave.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 1, 2008)

that was a really embarassingly bad ee last night. I hate it when they  introduce 2 new characters and a random storyline just for one episode. It never works.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 1, 2008)

no, it doesn't. and i usually hate it when they bring back old charcaters, cos it usually ends up being an anti-climax and lazy, but i'm quite looking forward to this bunch of returnees.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 1, 2008)

At least they didn't go to Spain!


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

Bad gyal murderah makes an appearance. Janine you evil cow


----------



## Geri (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought last night's episode was quite sad.

Which of them are staying on?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 2, 2008)

Wasn't it sad?

I remember Pat and Frank's wedding like it was yesterday, and when she said "It's almost 20 years ago" I couldn't believe it.

Can someone update me about Bianca? I missed it on Monday and can't work out what's happened to her. Or did she only reappear last night?


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 2, 2008)

she only reappeared last night.


----------



## Relahni (Apr 2, 2008)

Did Max get killed?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 2, 2008)

no max is alive. He drove off after Tanya asked him to leave and hasn't been seen since. No doubt he'll be back soon. 

It was all a bit predictable last night. I knew that Pat and Peggy were going to reinact their 'classic' bitch slapping fight. And I knew that Frank's present for Pat was going to be that twirly bow tie 

The bit with Bianca at the end was funny. She looks exactly the same as she did 15 years ago (or however long ago she left). Was a bit wierd to see her with a whole brood of asbo-like kids.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 2, 2008)

I want the mad doctor to come back and stalk Dawn for the baby, that would be a good storyline.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Apr 2, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> she only reappeared last night.


Brilliant actress she is as well. I used to see her around when she lived in Chigwell, really nice woman from what I heard, always had time to stop and talk to people.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 2, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> I want the mad doctor to come back and stalk Dawn for the baby, that would be a good storyline.



Definitely or for the dad to want it on the basis that its being dragged up


----------



## Rollem (Apr 2, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Was a bit wierd to see her with a whole brood of asbo-like kids.



the older girl is her step daughter, the father of who died in a car crash. i think the mini bianca is her kid by the same bloke.

the mixed race lad is bianca's by some bloke who is now in prison.

and of course, liam is a mini riccckkkaaaaaaaaaaaaay 

tommorows episode is supposed to be quite an eye opener as to the hard times bianca has fallen on.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone seen the new promo with Bianca singing and dancing in the market with her kids?


----------



## citygirl (Apr 2, 2008)

and that new "woman" of his...did she remind anyone of someone when she shouted "RICKAAAAAY" in?  

daddies girl, not at ALL like bianca


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

God how pukeworthy was the goodbye Frank episode.


Even worse, the beeb resurrected Franks spinning bowtie, reminding me of his saggy man breasts. Is this what I pay a license for?


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 2, 2008)

it was excellent.

well, it wasn't. not at all.

but it was better than eastenders has been of late.

which isn't that difficult, really.

and it was a bit of a tribute to mike reid too.


----------



## citygirl (Apr 2, 2008)

simpering pat...can the thames flood barrier take any more of it??


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 2, 2008)

citygirl said:


> simpering pat...can the thames flood barrier take any more of it??



Most dissapointed that the Pat/Peggy exchange of slaps didn't turn into a massive ruck.

Anyone else remember that Ep that was just them two beating the shit out of each other?


----------



## citygirl (Apr 2, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Most dissapointed that the Pat/Peggy exchange of slaps didn't turn into a massive ruck.
> 
> Anyone else remember that Ep that was just them two beating the shit out of each other?



me too - was hoping for at least a roll around on the floor pulling chunks of wig out everywhere(earrings flying)  

must've missed that one - at least i don't recall it...


----------



## Relahni (Apr 2, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> no max is alive. .



Eh? I thought he got buried in a coffin and pissed on by his wife - and then had a garden fork thrust through his heart?



I'm glad he's alive though he's smashing is Max.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Anyone seen the new promo with Bianca singing and dancing in the market with her kids?



Yes!!
I actually loved it for some reason.


----------



## Lea (Apr 2, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Anyone seen the new promo with Bianca singing and dancing in the market with her kids?



Yes, I saw that. They're calling it the Jackson 5.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 2, 2008)

Aah! Jackson 5! Got it!

I thought it was great too!
I usually hate those 'device revealling' promos that EastEngers goes in for.  Totally unnecessary.

But how come Bianca hasnt aged a day?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2008)

I know! And I can't believe she left 9 years ago. That's madness.


----------



## aqua (Apr 3, 2008)

remind me, who is the daft cow Ricky is with?

and whats the history with Ian and Rickys sister? (Not Janine)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)

God I still hate Janine


----------



## story (Apr 3, 2008)

*What the blithering blue blazes is going on here?*

How come they're all back in the Square??

aqua: she was the ditzy one from My Family.

So Frank is dead... did he not already die some time ago? Did he die in the Square? Hoe come the funeral is happening here?




I've not watched for a while.

I though the tellyset was tuned to UKGold or something.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 3, 2008)

aqua said:


> remind me, who is the daft cow Ricky is with?
> 
> and whats the history with Ian and Rickys sister? (Not Janine)



it's his new bird/wife

diane butcher went out with mark fowler, she was with him when he found out he was HIV+ - that's probably got soemthing to do with it



DotCommunist said:


> God I still hate Janine



what? how can you? she's ace


----------



## aqua (Apr 3, 2008)

no I know that  I liked her in that  but has she been in this before? she's a twat


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 3, 2008)

story said:


> So Frank is dead... did he not already die some time ago?



that was a fake death.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 3, 2008)

god it's so much better with them lot in than with the current bunch of muppets.

claire is *such* a knobber. as is chelshea.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)

I wish a plane would wipe them out like on emmerdale


----------



## aqua (Apr 3, 2008)

janine is an arse


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah, but she's a good arse.


----------



## Lea (Apr 3, 2008)

Poor Bianca and 4 children sleeping rough at a bus stop


----------



## Onket (Apr 3, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Anyone seen the new promo with Bianca singing and dancing in the market with her kids?



It's fucking awful.

Looks like new low on the horizon.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2008)

that echo-tastic 'RRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY'

trailer made me punch the tele. My knuckles got hurt.


Im writing into points of view about it


----------



## Melinda (Apr 3, 2008)

Lea said:


> Poor Bianca and 4 children sleeping rough at a bus stop


Who does that?! 
A bus stop on the main road? At least in _Happyness_ Will Smith and son locked in a toilet! Ridiculous!


----------



## citygirl (Apr 3, 2008)

can anyone see rickaaaay leaving that maudy daddy's girl of his, and taking care of bianca and her brood?

(those kids of hers are ace )

i love bianca


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2008)

Im so fucking embarassed. Pitiful.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Im so fucking embarassed. Pitiful.



Don't watch it then..!


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2008)

Honestly, I didnt turn to Eastenders  The news was on!

I only saw the last 10 mins with Bianca. 

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease believe me! - Ive seen 40 mins this week for the first time in 3/4 years!




Anyone convinced?!


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2008)

I was convinced until that  smiley appeared! Something tells me you're lying now though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 4, 2008)

rubbish acting.

Now David is frowning around Coronation street like an evil spectre


----------



## Melinda (Apr 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> I was convinced until that  smiley appeared! Something tells me you're lying now though.


Nah! I'll happily admit to my shlocky viewing - Diagnosis Murder, Beauty and the Geek , Dancing with the Stars...! 

Eastenders deffo isnt among it! No soaps at all really, nowt since Brookside when Anna Friel was in it! 


Bianca Vs the copper was awful! Why do soaps do Policemen and detectives so badly?!


----------



## Random One (Apr 4, 2008)

dammit...i missed the return of ricky and bianca only saw the bit with her at bus stop with a million kids who the hell are they all? i thought she only had 2 when she left???


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2008)

And how could she be dumb enough to hit the policeman? They were obviously just struggling to come up with a cliffhanger for that episode.


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 4, 2008)

Random One said:


> dammit...i missed the return of ricky and bianca only saw the bit with her at bus stop with a million kids who the hell are they all? i thought she only had 2 when she left???



ok - liam, the older boy is hers and ricky's
tiffany is her next oldest, but tiffany has an elder half-sister - Whitney, who is the teenaged girl schlepping along with them.  Whitney and Tiffany's father died in a car crash or something(?)
Then the baby is called Morgan, and his dad is in prison.


----------



## Random One (Apr 4, 2008)

so tiffany and the baby are both bianca's? and what about the cute mixed race kid? she has been bloody busy the 9 years she was gone


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 4, 2008)

Random One said:


> so tiffany and the baby are both bianca's? and what about the cute mixed race kid? she has been bloody busy the 9 years she was gone



thed cutre mixed race kid is the baby - there isn't another one.  She's had three kids in 10 years.  That's not unusual is it?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2008)

Bit dumb to have that many kids if you don't have a very stable life to begin with eh.


----------



## aqua (Apr 4, 2008)

cos life is that simple isn't it


----------



## moomoo (Apr 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Bit dumb to have that many kids if you don't have a very stable life to begin with eh.








It's only a tv programme TrippyLondoner, it's not real......................


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2008)

I know i know, am just sayin'...(my comment was more aimed at people who actually have that many kids in real life or close enough to, and can't really afford to have them)


----------



## moomoo (Apr 4, 2008)

Well, I had my kids when I could afford them and now money is tighter so should I give them away? 

You never know what's going to happen next TrippyLondoner, perhaps Bianca had her kids when she was in a better place in her life.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2008)

Nah if you had them when you were in a stable position thats fine.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh, does that mean I have to keep them?


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2008)

haha


----------



## Looby (Apr 4, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah if you had them when you were in a stable position thats fine.



I bet moomoo's so relieved her family life is acceptable to you.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Apr 4, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I bet moomoo's so relieved her family life is acceptable to you.



I bet that to.


----------



## Random One (Apr 4, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> thed cutre mixed race kid is the baby - there isn't another one.  She's had three kids in 10 years.  That's not unusual is it?



yeah i suppose it's not really...just doesn't seem like she's been gone that long i suppose!


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 5, 2008)

rustie lee is in 'stenders next week.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 5, 2008)

I've just seen the bianca jackson 5 advert, it's so bad.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 8, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> rustie lee is in 'stenders next week.


I thought you were joking.

She's playing Gus's mum. 

Jesus.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 8, 2008)

gus's mum is called jesus?


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 8, 2008)

last night's one was ace. well, by current eastenders standards, anyway.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 8, 2008)

LMAO! She supported UKIP! She stood for election!!

http://www.rustie-lee.com/

Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 8, 2008)

Melinda said:


> LMAO! She supported UKIP! She stood for election!!
> 
> http://www.rustie-lee.com/
> 
> Now THAT'S funny!






> LET'S GET OUR PENSIONERS *?25 *PER WEEK MORE!
> 
> LET'S GET A BETTER HEALTH SERVICE AND BETTER EDUCATION!
> 
> ...



I'll vote to get her a new keyboard!


----------



## g force (Apr 8, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> gus's mum is called jesus?



Could be Spanish innit if he's family's from Trinidad  Rustie Lee though....oh god she's just gonna do that silly laugh every 2 minutes.


----------



## aqua (Apr 10, 2008)

fucks sake I'd forgotten how much I hate Bianca's voice


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 11, 2008)

i think i love Gus. Why have the writers waited so bloody long to give him a storyline


----------



## zenie (Apr 11, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> i think i love Gus. Why have the writers waited so bloody long to give him a storyline


 
He's (the actor's) been sacked afaik, for beating up his GF iirc, still love him now?


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 11, 2008)

zenie said:


> He's (the actor's) been sacked afaik, for beating up his GF iirc, still love him now?



i love GUS the character not the guy in real life. EE isn't real you know


----------



## zenie (Apr 11, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> i love GUS the character not the guy in real life. *EE isn't real you know*


 

What?!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 14, 2008)

Watched fridays episode of ee last night - it made me very angry!!

So Gus's lovely new girlfriend talks to Shaun, who she doesn't even know, for 5 minutes and bcos he shows her a pair of red lacy knickers, she believes that Gus is a womaniser and jumps straight into bed with Shaun as revenge.  
I mean, for gods sake, as if. 
Even if she did believe Shaun's stupid lies, surely she would have just stormed out the flat rather than jump into his bed. 
Shaun isn't even attractive these days. Just grubby and trampy looking.


----------



## aqua (Apr 17, 2008)

where is the sean story line going anyway? I'm so bored of him its unreal


----------



## Groucho (Apr 17, 2008)

aqua said:


> where is the sean story line going anyway? I'm so bored of him its unreal



yeh, there aren't any half-way intersting story lines or characters at present. 

I have submitted the odd storyline with an interesting vampire angle, but so far the BBC has completely failed to see the merit in any of my ideas.


----------



## moomoo (Apr 17, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> EE isn't real you know


----------



## zoooo (Apr 17, 2008)

Yay! Finally Steven's gay.
I suppose we all saw it coming... it never fitted with his personality to be so 'disgusted' at Christian's gayness, so now we know why. Bless him!
Ian'll be happy...


----------



## spanglechick (Apr 18, 2008)

No wai!  Christian wouldn't fancy Steven!


----------



## Thora (Apr 18, 2008)

TrippyLondoner said:


> Nah if you had them when you were in a stable position thats fine.



Well, when Bianca had her kids she was in a stable position and has had a run of bad luck.  Liam was born when she was with Ricky, Whitney and Tiffany's dad died in a car crash, and she was with Morgan's dad before he got sent to prison.


----------



## Looby (Apr 18, 2008)

Thora said:


> Well, when Bianca had her kids she was in a stable position and has had a run of bad luck.  Liam was born when she was with Ricky, Whitney and Tiffany's dad died in a car crash, and she was with Morgan's dad before he got sent to prison.



And Morgans dad went to prison for defending Whitney didn't he?


----------



## Vash (Apr 18, 2008)

Whys Bobby Davros in it now, what next Russ Abbott?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 18, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> No wai!  Christian wouldn't fancy Steven!



Maybe he was just helping him out a bit .... with his tongue...


----------



## zoooo (Apr 19, 2008)

I fancy Steven, no reason Christian shouldn't!

Apart from being more or less his step uncle and that...


----------



## Random One (Apr 25, 2008)

what the hell is going on in Eastenders...are heather and minty getting married?! i thought minty and gary's mum were getting married?!???


----------



## Looby (Apr 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I fancy Steven, no reason Christian shouldn't!
> 
> Apart from being more or less his step uncle and that...



I fancy both of them.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> where is the sean story line going anyway? I'm so bored of him its unreal



I want well'ard to bite his fucking throat out - I know 'stenders has been shit for longer than I care to remember, but this sean/gus storyline is really doing my head in.


----------



## Random One (Apr 25, 2008)

stop ignoring my questions!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 25, 2008)

minty and heather got married.

hazel left minty a while back, but heather was pretending to be hazel to enter some bridal competition, that hazel and minty had originally entered.

someone will explain it better, I can't be arsed


----------



## Random One (Apr 25, 2008)

see that's all i wanted a half arsed explanation...i don't ask for much


----------



## Looby (Apr 25, 2008)

Random One said:


> see that's all i wanted a half arsed explanation...i don't ask for much



Sorry, I was going to answer but it was complicated and I couldn't be arsed and I figured someone else would do it better.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 26, 2008)

Well my favourite storyline was all the ginger cast members waiting up all night, to see an urban fox out the window.

Okay... second favourite. 
When are Christian and Steven going to shag? (real favourite)


----------



## aqua (May 8, 2008)

does steven have some terrible accident soon?

please let him have


----------



## spanglechick (May 8, 2008)

switched on late - just saw steven and beale talking in the carpark.  how did the not-suffocation/pat waking up thing play out?


----------



## aqua (May 8, 2008)

I missed that too


----------



## moomoo (May 8, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> switched on late - just saw steven and beale talking in the carpark.  how did the not-suffocation/pat waking up thing play out?




Ian walked in, Pat was choking and Steven shoved the pillow back under her head and bluffed it.


----------



## spanglechick (May 8, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Ian walked in, Pat was choking and Steven shoved the pillow back under her head and bluffed it.



thx.

what did pat say?


----------



## newme (May 8, 2008)

Yeh despite Ian coming round the corner while he was actually holding it over her face right after he had been shouting at her.. i know he drew a curtain round but surely you can hear through it..


----------



## newme (May 8, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> thx.
> 
> what did pat say?



He said Pat had been hallucinating and saying horrible things about people, then she said he knew about Lucy going missing and that he was helping her to leave etc.


----------



## aqua (May 8, 2008)

go on jane, smack him


----------



## newme (May 8, 2008)

Nah shoot him, its revenge time


----------



## spanglechick (May 8, 2008)

i'm glad he's gone psycho again.  i was most displeased by the wholesale character rehabilitation to non nutter.


----------



## aqua (May 8, 2008)

who was that?


----------



## moomoo (May 8, 2008)

Arnold.  I told you about Arnold the other night.


----------



## TrippyLondoner (May 8, 2008)

Odd storyline. Interesting though i guess.


----------



## moomoo (May 8, 2008)

I _think_ his name is Arnold anyway...........

If it's not, it should be.


----------



## aqua (Jun 18, 2008)

is anyone watching this tonight? jesus wept it's just a joke

why wouldn't mikey just drag may downstairs rather than just out of the room? why not break the front window out and shout for help? 

or just smack to stupid woman in the face?


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> is anyone watching this tonight? jesus wept it's just a joke
> 
> why wouldn't mikey just drag may downstairs rather than just out of the room? why not break the front window out and shout for help?
> 
> or just smack to stupid woman in the face?



omg i just looked this thread up to write exactly the same stuff!!!

why are they not opening the window dammit???


----------



## aqua (Jun 18, 2008)

lord knows, it's so annoying it's unreal


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2008)

i liked things blowing up at the end though


----------



## aqua (Jun 18, 2008)

but if there had been that much gas in the house a) you would have smelt it upstairs and b) she would be being violently sick


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> but if there had been that much gas in the house a) you would have smelt it upstairs and b) she would be being violently sick



don't complain it means (i hope) a)that she is dead which B) means they can't bring this storyline up AGAIN!


----------



## aqua (Jun 18, 2008)

i wouldn't mind none of them surviving tbh

can I add a couple of other characters to be in the house too?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2008)

Nah, it was fun!!!

EE ain't supposed to be realistic as we all well know. No, not even a smidgeon.

And that family aren't exactly the brightest anyway, are they. Ooh look there's my phone, it's been there in clear view all this time, silly me...


----------



## aqua (Jun 18, 2008)

but doesn't it wind you up?


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> i wouldn't mind none of them surviving tbh
> 
> can I add a couple of other characters to be in the house too?



yeah....that Chelsea would be the first one i'd throw in the fire and then Ben


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> but doesn't it wind you up?



It did a bit while I was watching it, I admit. But the ending was fab, so they're forgiven.


----------



## aqua (Jun 18, 2008)

and keith, and claire, and abbey


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to love Abby. She can be a great actor. But she's a right snivelling annoyance at the moment.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jun 19, 2008)

and Denise and the other daughter, the 2 awful mitchell sisters, Bianca, Ricky, Shirley and Heather, the Massoods.....erm, I think I've just got rid of the whole cast of ee. Except Wellard. He can stay. And Winston.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 19, 2008)

aqua said:


> is anyone watching this tonight? jesus wept it's just a joke
> 
> why wouldn't mikey just drag may downstairs rather than just out of the room? why not break the front window out and shout for help?
> 
> or just smack to stupid woman in the face?


 

It's embarrassingly bad innit.  

On top of all the questions about why they didn't break a window, smell the gas etc. I'd like to know why Bianca and the sprogs felt the need to open all those envelopes to find the sodding ring.  They were stuffing the envelopes with ONE piece of paper.  I'm sure you'd be able to feel a ring through one sheet of paper.


----------



## bigbry (Jun 19, 2008)

Random One said:


> don't complain it means (i hope) a)that she is dead which B) *means they can't bring this storyline up AGAIN!*



It's a soap - I wouldn't bet on it - they've resurrected every other 'completely lost any connection with reality' storyline before


----------



## _angel_ (Jun 19, 2008)

aqua said:


> but if there had been that much gas in the house a) you would have smelt it upstairs and b) she would be being violently sick



Yeah I thought that.


----------



## girasol (Jun 19, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's embarrassingly bad innit.
> 
> On top of all the questions about why they didn't break a window, smell the gas etc. I'd like to know why Bianca and the sprogs felt the need to open all those envelopes to find the sodding ring.  They were stuffing the envelopes with ONE piece of paper.  I'm sure you'd be able to feel a ring through one sheet of paper.



That's precisely what I said, the same with the window.

Maybe they're trying to make us feel all clever and superior by having them do really stupid things? 

We did spend the entire double episode laughing at the levels of stupidity!!! 

Don't even get me started on Lucy!


----------



## zenie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeh that bedroom is at the front of the house, why the fuck didn't they open the windows? 

Is it on tonight or have we gotta wait because of the football?

Could any of them survived?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 19, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> and Denise and the other daughter, the 2 awful mitchell sisters, Bianca, Ricky, Shirley and Heather, the Massoods.....erm, I think I've just got rid of the whole cast of ee. Except Wellard. He can stay. And Winston.



I like Daddy Masoud!

And Bianca!


----------



## wishface (Jun 19, 2008)

give us a sherbert, treacle


----------



## Random One (Jun 19, 2008)

zenie said:


> Yeh that bedroom is at the front of the house, why the fuck didn't they open the windows?
> 
> Is it on tonight or have we gotta wait because of the football?
> 
> Could any of them survived?



it's on now!

and looks like the upstairs people have survived.

took people shouting and screaming in the square 3 mins into the episode before someone decided calling the fire brigade would be a good idea


----------



## agricola (Jun 19, 2008)

"sorry, i cant talk right now, i am in the fire"


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 21, 2008)

i saw shirley popping into the launderette whilst i was out at the shops this morning. i think she was getting a duvet done.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 21, 2008)

We don't do duvets.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 21, 2008)

x


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 23, 2008)

oh wow i never watch eastenders but saw the omnibus of last week on sunday and it was totally awesome. i was in tears when the lazy slob guy donned his union jack cape and ran in to the burning house. and the layers! did you spot the reason the fire engine couldn't get there quickly was that there was "a merry go round or something blocking the bridge"? and then there was the crazy womans toy merry go round all burnt playing it's eery music. and the landlord holding the burnt union jack, "this has seen some action today", what a  fantastic comment on postcolonial london/reclaiming patriotism from the far right/etc..


----------



## Melinda (Jun 23, 2008)

I really dug that post! The layers!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm confused. Haven't watched ee for a week or 2. Turned it on last night to find Sean and roxy supposedly 'in love'  Is this for real? Does one of them have an ulterior motive? They make a crap couple, whatever.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jul 18, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I really dug that post! The layers!



I went back to read that post after this sentence and you know what i fucking dug it too. Especially 'the layers!'. Reminds me of me trying to get people interested in soaps when drunk.


----------



## Pigeon (Jul 27, 2008)

I saw it the other day and was _really_ confused. Can anyone explain why that woman's got a phobia about cooking a bit of dinner? Or why her husband can't actually cook but has to convince Ian Beale that he can?

And what do they ever eat if she's terrified of cooking and he can't use a tin opener??


----------



## zoooo (Jul 27, 2008)

Her phobia is something about when she was young, her uber-strict family.... set fire to her, or something?

I can't remember now.

I'm not sure why daddy Masoud had to pretend to do the cooking though...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jul 28, 2008)

Jambooboo said:


> Stacey remind me of various chubby lasses who have screwed all the guys to make up for her self-esteem issues - equally at home chowing down on a kebab or chowing down on a cock.
> 
> 
> 
> And IMO Max doesn't have the sexual charisma to carry off being a bad boy/tough guy, whereas someone like Shaun (and Dennis before him) does.



I actually laughed till I cried.


----------



## aqua (Aug 7, 2008)

is anyone else utterly fed up with Ian's character?


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm fed up with this episode. God it's boring. The most exciting thing that's happened is that Tracey has had a speaking part.


----------



## Yoj (Aug 8, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I'm fed up with this episode. God it's boring. The most exciting thing that's happened is that Tracey has had a speaking part.



ha ha yeah that was brilliant! basically calling them all nutters!


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2008)

Bloody hell! My first half hour of Eastenders in months and its _DIRE._


E2a: The actress who plays Dawn is the _worst_.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2008)

I thought Jay was brilliant.
He is very good at crying.
I love him, and will adopt him if necessary.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 12, 2008)

that tony's no good.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 12, 2008)

It was all most unsavoury. 


Has little Jay left for good now?


----------



## foo (Sep 13, 2008)

eastenders is shit.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 13, 2008)

Charachter assasination, confusion! Ian is a prick and should be removed from easties permanently, but when did he suddenly become a perve? Where the fuck is this coming from? Where is Jane getting her jollies from(and who cares?) and what exactly happened to their marriage? No links or build up to any of the storylines the writers just seem to be throwing stuff at it.


Eastenders never used to be this awful. It's a soapy mess!


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 15, 2008)

I watched it on Friday and the last 10 minutes of tonightss...please tell me that Tony is not Whitneys dad


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 15, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> I watched it on Friday and the last 10 minutes of tonightss...please tell me that Tony is not Whitneys dad



nope

whitney is not blood related to bianca or tony

tony isn't the real dad of any of the kids


----------



## moomoo (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a horrible story line but cleverly done so far.  I'm not sure where they will go with it though.  Hopefully someone will kill him.


----------



## harpo (Sep 15, 2008)

Xmas storyline


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 15, 2008)

caught it for the first time in ages; wtf, Ian and his Rear Window and the whitney story line too creepy to watch. Back to Corrie for me.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 15, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> nope
> 
> whitney is not blood related to bianca or tony
> 
> tony isn't the real dad of any of the kids



so who is she then ? Pat referred to her as Bianca's step-daughter to Peggy in the pub.

ETA: I find Tony really really creepy.


----------



## harpo (Sep 15, 2008)

She was the daughter of one of Bianca's boyfriends who got killed. God it's such a creepy storyline and where have I seen that actor playing Tony before?  Was he on Shameless?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm imagining Ricky will save the day in the end!

Maybe he'll figure it out and everyone will hate him, until he proves it. Or sumfin.


----------



## veracity (Sep 16, 2008)

harpo said:


> She was the daughter of one of Bianca's boyfriends who got killed. God it's such a creepy storyline and where have I seen that actor playing Tony before?  Was he on Shameless?


He's Chris Coghill - has been in Shameless and Burn It amongst other things. Think this role is quite a brave move for him.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 10, 2008)

cor! ronnie! danielle!

eastenders momentarily got good again


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> cor! ronnie! danielle!
> 
> eastenders momentarily got good again





I know!  It made me go "oooh"!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Can someone tell me what happened to Jay's Dad (whose name I've forgotten) and how Billy was involved.. I didn't see EE for a good 6 weeks and missed that bit....


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I know!  It made me go "oooh"!


me and dodgers did something similar 

gaijin - I'm not quite sure what happened with billy and jase. killed by baddies that he'd worked for, and billy didn't do anything to help.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2008)

I've got to get on with the ironing now but if someone doesn't explain in the meantime, I will a bit later.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 10, 2008)

you don't have to get on with the ironing


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2008)

I do. Really... 

Got Corrie paused while I have a ciggie though!


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 10, 2008)

buy new clothes


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> buy new clothes



I just did.....


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 10, 2008)

but.. it's 8:40 on a Friday night.... can't you just do it at the crack of dawn in a rush on a Monday morning like everyone else? 


(although I just don't iron at all tbh)


----------



## feyr (Oct 10, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> nope
> 
> whitney is not blood related to bianca or tony
> 
> tony isn't the real dad of any of the kids



he is, the youngest one (morgan?)

wait a minute, having thought about that statement for a while, i shall retract it!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2008)

gaijingirl said:


> Can someone tell me what happened to Jay's Dad (whose name I've forgotten) and how Billy was involved.. I didn't see EE for a good 6 weeks and missed that bit....



Right.

Jay's dad was called Jason (Jase).  He went to do a job for his old gangland boss and Billy was going to be the driver.  There was a row (I can't remember what about) and the boss and his men beat up Jase.  Billy hid in the bathroom instead of helping Jase.   He's never admitted this publicly (although I think Honey overheard a conversation where he did admit it - sorry, a bit hazy - it seems so long ago!).  So that's why he feels guilty and is taking Jay in.

Or something.....


----------



## mysterygirl (Oct 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Right.
> 
> Jay's dad was called Jason (Jase).  He went to do a job for his old gangland boss and Billy was going to be the driver.  There was a row (I can't remember what about) and the boss and his men beat up Jase.  Billy hid in the bathroom instead of helping Jase.   He's never admitted this publicly (although I think Honey overheard a conversation where he did admit it - sorry, a bit hazy - it seems so long ago!).  So that's why he feels guilty and is taking Jay in.
> 
> Or something.....



Pretty accurate, I think.

Jase was going to do the job and keep the proceeds (and split it with Billy which is how he persuaded Billy to get involved) but his boss double crossed him or something (missed that bit) and Jase ended up dead while Billy hid cos he was scared.

He owned up to Honey, and she kicked him out.  He's taking Jay in cos he feels guilty for not going to help Jase while he was getting killed.  But he told everyone he tried to help but couldn't and now Jay (and everyone else I suppose) thinks he's a hero.

Tonight Jay said he'd get back at the people that killed his dad and those few lines were all prophetic, like.  They'll come back to haunt Billy, you can see it coming.

You can tell I've been able to get home a bit earlier recently cant' you.  Usually I don't have the first clue about what's going on in EE.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> Tonight Jay said he'd get back at the people that killed his dad and those few lines were all prophetic, like.  They'll come back to haunt Billy, you can see it coming.



It will indeed. 

I'm having to watch it again right now cos the teen and her mate have just got in and I told them how exciting it was so they insisted they be allowed to watch it.


----------



## mysterygirl (Oct 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> It will indeed.
> 
> I'm having to watch it again right now cos the teen and her mate have just got in and I told them how exciting it was so they insisted they be allowed to watch it.




You can write down exactly what he says then, and post it up here for future reference!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2008)

_One day I'm going to pay you back for what you did and one day I'm going to pay them back for what they did...._



(((((Billy)))))



The girls have just gone "Oooooh, I didn't see that coming" lol!


----------



## Geri (Oct 11, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> He owned up to Honey, and she kicked him out.



She didn't kick him out because of that, she was annoyed but she forgave him becuase she realised if he had got involved, he may well have ended up dead and their kids would be without a dad.

Think she left him because he was constantly lying, about the money and everything.


----------



## citygirl (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah, he originally let her think he'd done all he could to save jase...but then when she found the truth (and the money he kept to give to jay) she found out he'd been lying to her about it, and left him.


----------



## Geri (Oct 11, 2008)

She left him after the money thing - she forgave him the other thing.


----------



## citygirl (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah. it was the lying concerning the money in the end... that's what i meant


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 11, 2008)

Brilliant - thanks...


----------



## ethel (Oct 12, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> cor! ronnie! danielle!
> 
> eastenders momentarily got good again



just watched this. oh my god!!! brilliant. didn't see it coming at all.


----------



## badlands (Oct 30, 2008)

Who's gonna murder Max then?

My odds are;
5/4 Bradley
5/2 Jack
4/1 his missus
8/1 Phil
10/1 Stacey
25/1 Peggy
33/1 Bianca
66/1 Nick Cotton
100/1 Dot
150/1 Russell Brand (surprise guest appearance as Satan himself)


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 31, 2008)

Tanya is going to do it. He needs taking out though. Maybe I'll add him to the C*unt to 100 thread


----------



## Yoj (Oct 31, 2008)

badlands said:


> Who's gonna murder Max then?
> 
> My odds are;
> 5/4 Bradley
> ...



other people who might have done it: Lauren, Peter, Callum, Darren, Jim but I think it's probably Bradders


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2008)

Can Stephen come back again please?
Thank you.


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Can Stephen come back again please?
> Thank you.


 

Why? 

Last night's was good, what is Jack paying at though? It's obvious he wants to be with Ronnie, who recently is looking _very_ hot BTW!!! 

Poor Bradley


----------



## foo (Oct 31, 2008)

good? are you serious? the writers just churn out the same old bollocks with different characters. yet another person knocked down in the square. there should be a fuckin cemetry in that middle bit.  


i wish the actor who plays Bradley would get out tbh, he's got talent and could do some really good stuff if he got out of Eastenders imo.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 31, 2008)

foo said:


> good? are you serious? the writers just churn out the same old bollocks with different characters. yet another person knocked down in the square. there should be a fuckin cemetry in that middle bit.
> 
> 
> i wish the actor who plays Bradley would get out tbh, he's got talent and could do some really good stuff if he got out of Eastenders imo.



Actually it's not even the writers you can really blame for this.... they keep hiring shite actors.

Tanya - can't act but  next to Max she looks like an oscar winner. He's so onenote one dimensional they had to bring in Jack to out-crap him.

So that's three of them without one iota of acting talent and they keep getting given big storylines (wasn't it last halloween Max got buried alive!! )

Yeah Bradley is quite good.. they should start giving him some new interesting storylines rather than  just hanging around the square looking pissed off at everything.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 31, 2008)

Every time I see Bradders now I think of Gary Barlow.

I don't know why or how but they have become inextricably linked in my mind.

I suppose they do look a bit similar...

I heart them both.


----------



## aqua (Nov 17, 2008)

well tonights has reached a whole new level of shitness


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 17, 2008)

aqua said:


> well tonights has reached a whole new level of shitness



What's happened to Tanya-Max-Jack?? Is this story going on holiday for another week or two????


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 19, 2008)

Why are all the women in ee morphing into Sharon Watts 

Ronnie's starting to look like her, Phil's new woman looks like her...what's goin' on?!?

Plus, I'm confused as I haven't really been following any of the storylines properly. Is Roxy's baby really Shauns? Does she actually know this for definite now? I thought it was Jacks.


----------



## liberty (Nov 19, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Why are all the women in ee morphing into Sharon Watts
> 
> Ronnie's starting to look like her, Phil's new woman looks like her...what's goin' on?!?
> 
> Plus, I'm confused as I haven't really been following any of the storylines properly. Is Roxy's baby really Shauns? Does she actually know this for definite now? I thought it was Jacks.



Could be either of them..

Eastenders really has reached an all time low


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 20, 2008)

It is abit shite at the moment init? still my favorate soap though.


----------



## bigbry (Nov 22, 2008)

liberty said:


> Could be either of them..
> 
> *Eastenders really has reached an all time low*



Saw Eastenders on Thursday night at my mum's for the first time in months - just gave up watching it 'cos it was full of bad acting and crap story lines.

Watching bits of it on Thursday convinced me I wasn't wrong - it is crap.


----------



## Zeppo (Nov 22, 2008)

Is Nick Cotton coming back for xmas. Maybe someone hired Nick to do in Max?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2008)

He is coming back! Yayyy!

I cannot wait. I love a bit of old school baddie.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 22, 2008)

I thought Nick Cotton was dead?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 22, 2008)

Well, I hope not, cos he's definitely back soon!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 22, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I thought Nick Cotton was dead?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!




it was all a dream.


----------



## bonjour (Nov 23, 2008)

bigbry said:


> just gave up watching it 'cos it was full of bad acting and crap story lines..



that's exactly why I watch it, it's not drama, but real subtle comedy.


----------



## bigbry (Nov 23, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> I thought Nick Cotton was dead?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



His son died in a motor bike crash - don't remember Nick Cotton popping his clogs.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 23, 2008)

bigbry said:


> His son died in a motor bike crash - don't remember Nick Cotton popping his clogs.



 oh
Where's he been all these years then? In jail?


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 25, 2008)

Nick cotton is dead... mark fowler spiked his beer with 2 acid tabs then sent him on a right bad one, which ended up in them both on a bridge or summit and cotton fell off.

Mark fowlers reason for doing this was coz nick cotton was sellin E's to his son (martin fowler) and one time (after gettin him into 'em like) decided (on purpose) to give him a couple of dodgy as f*ck e's with god knows what in 'em... martin has bad trip and ends up arriving home crying his eyes out all bloody night tellin mark he thought he was gettin E, fowler then spikes nick cotten for abit of his own medicine like... the death was actually an acident.

(tis all true)

peace


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 25, 2008)

METH LAB said:


> Nick cotton is dead... mark fowler spiked his beer with 2 acid tabs then sent him on a right bad one, which ended up in them both on a bridge or summit and cotton fell off.
> 
> Mark fowlers reason for doing this was coz nick cotton was sellin E's to his son (martin fowler) and one time (after gettin him into 'em like) decided (on purpose) to give him a couple of dodgy as f*ck e's with god knows what in 'em... martin has bad trip and ends up arriving home crying his eyes out all bloody night tellin mark he thought he was gettin E, fowler then spikes nick cotten for abit of his own medicine like... the death was actually an acident.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  I remember all of this now. 
So what on earth is all this about Nick Cotton coming home at christmas then


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 25, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Thank you!  I remember all of this now.
> So what on earth is all this about Nick Cotton coming home at christmas then



God knows, soaps have a bit of a habit when it comes to bringin people back from the dead lol.

peace


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2008)

i thought he ended up in a wheelchair...


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm, that might be right... i remember him dying but i dunno, twas along time ago.

peace


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2008)

ok - checked on wiki

fall from bridge = wheelchair -> spinal unit.

returned to square on crutches -> revenge on Mark 

Cut brake cable on marks motorbike... but it was driven by his son Ashley, who died.

Dot found out he was responsible for ashley's death and threw him out.

This was 2001

In 2006 he phoned the brannings because he was in a prison hospital with cancer.  Dot was eventually told and she went off until he 'got better'.

he wasn't onscreen then, at all.  

He'll be 52 years old now.


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 25, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> ok - checked on wiki
> 
> fall from bridge = wheelchair -> spinal unit.
> 
> ...



Sorted!  lol


----------



## zoooo (Nov 25, 2008)

Flipping heck. 52?


----------



## Rollem (Dec 9, 2008)

whitney spills the beans on tony tonight, apparently......


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 9, 2008)

well i for one can't wait. v good storyline methinks.

i work for the nspcc actually and as an organisation we have been made aware of at least one young girl who, through the EE storyline, has realised she was being abused in a similar way to Witney and has reported her abuser and is making steps to come to terms with what has been happening to her...


----------



## zenie (Dec 9, 2008)

Didn't Bianca get abused too? I think they're linking it in or something? 

I really hope she does, and before he can get to Lauren  (I know it's not real, fuck off!!  )

Mind you, picking on a girl who's got a psycho for a Father and a bent ex copper for an unle come stepfather might not be his best move anyway!


----------



## girasol (Dec 9, 2008)

bonjour said:


> that's exactly why I watch it, it's not drama, but real subtle comedy.



 I know what you mean

and it's great for shouting at the tv

and I do feel really sorry for Whitney, I really hope she says it tonight (and I do think EastEnders has been brave, and groundbreaking, in doing this storyline)


----------



## Melinda (Dec 9, 2008)

Didnt they do this exact storyline before with Bianca? 

She shagged her mum's boyfriend, which I think was the catalyst for her leaving the show the first time. 
Turned out he had groomed and abused her as a younger teen as well.

It was this bloke- who used to be in Londons Burning.


----------



## Rollem (Dec 9, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Turned out he had groomed and abused her as a younger teen as well.


i dont remember that bit, i must have not been paying attention or it wasn't gone into in any great detail

i hear that tony gets bashed up too


----------



## zenie (Dec 9, 2008)

Rollem said:


> i hear that tony gets bashed up too


 
Can you imagine if Bianca was your Mum?


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 9, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Didnt they do this exact storyline before with Bianca?
> 
> She shagged her mum's boyfriend, which I think was the catalyst for her leaving the show the first time.
> Turned out he had groomed and abused her as a younger teen as well.
> ...



yeah thats right

I think she was 18 when they were together tho

but it must run in the family, shagging your mums bloke!


----------



## Melinda (Dec 9, 2008)

zenie said:


> Can you imagine if Bianca was your Mum?


She'd be a ginger.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 9, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> yeah thats right
> 
> I think she was 18 when they were together tho
> 
> but it must run in the family, shagging your mums bloke!



Dont knock it, we've all done it mate. 

Im currently working on that other Easties staple- my sibling's partner.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> well i for one can't wait. v good storyline methinks.
> 
> i work for the nspcc actually and as an organisation we have been made aware of at least one young girl who, through the EE storyline, has realised she was being abused in a similar way to Witney and has reported her abuser and is making steps to come to terms with what has been happening to her...



Wow. That's excellent!

I reeeeeeally want him to get his comeuppance. Max and Ricky perhaps coming together and beating him to death. With Max's crutches.

Buuut, I'm worried EE might not want to go along with the old 'let's go and burn the paedo Daily Mail stylee' thing...
They might be boring and just have him arrested. Yawn.


----------



## brix (Dec 9, 2008)

Haven't really appreciated Eastenders in a while.  But Patsy Palmer's performance just now (when she confronted whispering paedo Tony) was really excellent.  She's so much better than the rest of the cast. Imho.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2008)

fucking hell that was loud. Ma's watched it on the projector with the surround sound *ears bleed*

still at least we are shot of the child whisperer.

huzzah!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> fucking hell that was loud. Ma's watched it on the projector with the surround sound *ears bleed*
> 
> still at least we are shot of the child whisperer.
> 
> huzzah!



but it's only tuesday! 
hope they don;t go OTT and he gets out and tries to take Lauren with him 
reckon they've strung it out long enough already but you never know with enders


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 9, 2008)

That episode was just brilliant 

Excellent acting from Patsy Palmer, well everyone really...

The only thing that would have made it better for me is that i wanted Ricky to run in and deck Tony


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 9, 2008)

ddraig said:


> but it's only tuesday!
> hope they don;t go OTT and he gets out and tries to take Lauren with him
> reckon they've strung it out long enough already but you never know with enders




oh I dunno. I quite fancy a cliff top death for him, or an exploding car or whatever.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 9, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> i wanted Ricky to run in and deck Tony





Ricky will have his moment I'm sure, probably when the Whisperer gets out on bail just in time for Christmas days episode.


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 9, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Ricky will have his moment I'm sure



Maybe, but when Bianca finds out that he'd seen something and not said anything, he won't exactly be in her good books 

I want to see them back together


----------



## ddraig (Dec 9, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> well i for one can't wait. v good storyline methinks.
> 
> i work for the nspcc actually and as an organisation we have been made aware of at least one young girl who, through the EE storyline, has realised she was being abused in a similar way to Witney and has reported her abuser and is making steps to come to terms with what has been happening to her...



well then it has all been worth it, just for that 

you and your colleagues are amazing and stronger than me
hopefully there will be loads more


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 9, 2008)

Rosco said:


> Ricky will have his moment I'm sure, probably when the Whisperer gets out on bail just in time for Christmas days episode.



Ooh that's a good one 

Would anyone ever spend christmas in Walford, It's too much of a drama


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2008)

if he'd first started shagging her when she was 12, wouldn't he be more into abbie than lauren?


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 9, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> if he'd first started shagging her when she was 12, wouldn't he be more into abbie than lauren?



Maybe he doesn't like blondes


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 9, 2008)

brix said:


> Haven't really appreciated Eastenders in a while.  But Patsy Palmer's performance just now (when she confronted whispering paedo Tony) was really excellent.  She's so much better than the rest of the cast. Imho.



She's one of the better actors in it, definitely.


----------



## Rosco (Dec 9, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Maybe, but when Bianca finds out that he'd seen something and not said anything, he won't exactly be in her good books
> 
> I want to see them back together





But even Bianca could forgive Ricky for not suspecting Tony had been shagging her daughter for 3 years, couldn't she!? 


Just noticed I'm chatting to the great Lisa from the darts,darts,darts thread, hiya! The Winmau final was a goodun wasn't it? Good old Wolfie, what a nice bloke he is.


As you were......


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 9, 2008)

Rosco said:


> But even Bianca could forgive Ricky for not suspecting Tony had been shagging her daughter for 3 years, couldn't she!?
> 
> 
> Just noticed I'm chatting to the great Lisa from the darts,darts,darts thread, hiya! The Winmau final was a goodun wasn't it? Good old Wolfie, what a nice bloke he is.
> ...



Hi Rosco 

That Winmau was a cracking final 

Roll on the Worlds (both of them)


----------



## moomoo (Dec 9, 2008)

That was really exciting!


----------



## Rollem (Dec 9, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> if he'd first started shagging her when she was 12, wouldn't he be more into abbie than lauren?



its nto all about age though is it, its about vulnerablilty and lauren is more vulnerable than abbie


----------



## madzone (Dec 9, 2008)

Fuck me, Patsy Palmer was good


----------



## moomoo (Dec 9, 2008)

madzone said:


> Fuck me, Patsy Palmer was good



Brilliant wasn't she?


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 9, 2008)

spanglechick said:


> if he'd first started shagging her when she was 12, wouldn't he be more into abbie than lauren?



the acctress who plays abbey goes to the same school in northampton as my step kids


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 9, 2008)

madzone said:


> Fuck me, Patsy Palmer was good



^^^^this


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 9, 2008)

Ahem... isn't the actor who plays Tiffany going to get any credit here  I thought her performance was great.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2008)

Tiffany is the little ginger kid!

I fink you mean Whitney.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 9, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Tiffany is the little ginger kid!
> 
> I fink you mean Whitney.


 

Thankyou. Tiffany's shit - I can act better than that


----------



## zoooo (Dec 9, 2008)

Ha!

I like the teeny tiny boy. He has nice hair.


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 9, 2008)

I just watched Mon & Tue episodes on I player and I have been left quite speechless. The end was intriguing when Bianca started to blame herself. All in all 2 very good episodes.


----------



## foo (Dec 10, 2008)

well hats off to EastEnders. and Patsy Palmer. i thought that was really well done.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2008)

It was a great episode. I had to watch it on chuffing Iplayer though because it didn't record at 8 and then I tried to watch it at 10 and BBC3 had a technical fault.


----------



## girasol (Dec 10, 2008)

Shona McGarty, i.e. Whitney, is only 17 years old - I think she played her part very well and has lots of potential and charisma.

It was one of those unforgettable episodes, that's for sure.

The end was so heartbreaking, when Bianca said it wasn't Whitney's fault and that she hadn't taken care of her.


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 10, 2008)

i echo what a lot of people have said - last night's was good and patsy palmer was fab.


----------



## madzone (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes, the actress who played Whitney was excellent as well - it's just that the character of Bianca doesn't usually get storylines that get to show to such an extent what an accomplished actress Patsy Palmer really is.


----------



## dtb (Dec 10, 2008)

great acting, i thought it built up really well. that episode put all other soaps to shame


----------



## zenie (Dec 10, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> The end was so heartbreaking, when Bianca said it wasn't Whitney's fault and that she hadn't taken care of her.


 

Yes  

The realisation of what's happened is gonna be hard for Whitney to deal with, or will she just make out nothing happened and keep on being in denial? 

Very exciting but also so sad, Tony won't be silly enough to get out on bail and come back to Walford surely?


----------



## Relahni (Dec 10, 2008)

IS that Max still in it?


----------



## Yelkcub (Dec 10, 2008)

I once had a long off our heads conversation (mainly me talking) with Patsy Palmer on the terrace at Space in Ibiza about how it must be pain not to be able to go out without randoms chatting rubbish at you. Oops!


----------



## Rollem (Dec 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> IS that Max still in it?


yes


----------



## Relahni (Dec 10, 2008)

Rollem said:


> yes



he's my best friend.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 10, 2008)

Im tempted to actually watch this on Sunday now. 
How was it revealed?

Did Bianca believe Whitney straight away? 

I remember being slightly upset that when it happened between Bianca and her mum, Carol Jackson initially reacted to Bianca more as a betrayed and jealous rival than a devastated mother.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 10, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Im tempted to actually watch this on Sunday now.
> How was it revealed?
> 
> Did Bianca believe Whitney straight away?
> ...



Eastenders is shit.  Being tempted to watch it, is like being tempted to catch the flu.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2008)

Melinda said:


> Im tempted to actually watch this on Sunday now.
> How was it revealed?
> 
> Did Bianca believe Whitney straight away?
> ...



It was a bit different though and I thought Carol wasn't so much angry with Bianca because she'd slept with Dan years ago, but that she was shagging him when Carol was engaged to him.
From memory Bianca was over 16 when she met Dan (I think they met in a club or something) so it's not as if she was groomed or manipulated in the way Whitney has been.

Whitney told Bianca she was in love with Tony and Bianca assumed it was a crush and told her it was ok to have crushes. Whitney insisted they were in love then told Bianca they were sleeping together and were going away. 

Biance first of all called her a liar. Whitney told her it had been going on since she was 12. Bianca confronted Tony, he said she was lying because she resented Bianca and wanted to leave to find her real mum. Then he said Whit made a pass at him and he turned her down. Tony went upstairs to talk to Whitney and Bianca listened at the door . Tony was telling Whit to lie because he didn't want to go to jail again.

Tony packed and left, Whit was angry with B for driving him away. B tried to convince W that it was abuse not love. Tony came back to get his passport but B had called the police and he was arrested. 

B was crying and apologised to Whitney because she should have looked after her better. 

See, you don't need to watch it now.


----------



## zenie (Dec 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> Eastenders is shit. Being tempted to watch it, is like being tempted to catch the flu.


 
Yeh but you're Northern, you probably watch Corrie or Emmerdale and think they're good.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> It was a bit different though and I thought Carol wasn't so much angry with Bianca because she'd slept with Dan years ago, but that she was shagging him when Carol was engaged to him.
> From memory Bianca was over 16 when she met Dan (I think they met in a club or something) so it's not as if she was groomed or manipulated in the way Whitney has been.
> 
> Whitney told Bianca she was in love with Tony and Bianca assumed it was a crush and told her it was ok to have crushes. Whitney insisted they were in love then told Bianca they were sleeping together and were going away.
> ...


Comprehensive!  *two thumbs up* 

You're right about Bianca and Dan- I had misremembered it- I just recall Bianca and Dan having had an underage relationship previous to the one that got her tossed out of the house on the show.  

Ive not seen Tony the Child Whisperer but just your description of his manipulations and oily lies makes my skin crawl.

Im just glad that the police were involved and that there was some rapprochement between mother and daughter. I generally find the show so base and disheartening about family life that I havent watched it for years. 

It is so heavy to have a storyline with such a malevolent and evil presence in a family home, it needed to be done well. Sounds like it was for once.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2008)

Her realisation through the episode that it was true was really well played and very emotional. As soon as she knew it was true she entirely blamed tony not Whitney which was important I think. 

Was it Dolly that said before that it had already led to kids realising they were being sexually abused? That can only be a good thing. 

Eastenders can be very dark but I think they deal with issues like this very well. I'm glad Patsy Palmer has got a decent storyline too, I really like her.


----------



## Melinda (Dec 10, 2008)

No one does pain and vulnerability quite like Patsy Palmer. She's terribly empathetic. I used to love watching her face scrunch up and cry.
Her colouring adds to it somehow - she's pink, ginger, freckly and heart-rendingly teary all at once. 

That sounds flippant, but I think she's great.


----------



## foo (Dec 10, 2008)

Melinda said:


> I generally find the show so base and disheartening about family life that I havent watched it for years.
> 
> It is so heavy to have a storyline with such a malevolent and evil presence in a family home, it needed to be done well. Sounds like it was for once.



i went right off East Enders a while ago and rarely watch it any more -  but  have watched bits of it since this storyline. last night's episode and the way they've dealt with the whole thing has impressed me. 

the way Bianca went through all the conflicting emotions, including jealousy, before the penny totally dropped was handled and acted brilliantly. once she realised the truth, she was fucking ace - and as others have said, the bit at the end where she said she hadn't looked after Whitney properly was heartbreaking  i admit i shed a tear....or two.


----------



## Relahni (Dec 10, 2008)

zenie said:


> Yeh but you're Northern, you probably watch Corrie or Emmerdale and think they're good.



It's all about Byker Grove.


----------



## METH LAB (Dec 11, 2008)

You gotta wonder if the bloke who plays tony is gonna get grief for acting a peado 'avant you?? I bet he got paid more his 'bit' in eastenders then the rest of 'em.

I didnt think the episode was that good tbh, bit slowww and drawn out... like the entire bloody plot in the first place.

I wanna see more more of phil beating people up... thats what eastenders is all about!! He hasant givan anyone a kickin for ages. Either that or him fallin off the wagon again, thats always fun.

peace


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 11, 2008)

METH LAB said:


> I wanna see more more of phil beating people up... thats what eastenders is all about!!
> peace




Phil potato head mitchell beating people up is one of the things that is hugely crap about eastenders. 

The episode on Tuesday was the best eastenders ep I've seen in years. Really believable and geniunely moving.


----------



## METH LAB (Dec 11, 2008)

no need for the 

EZ now... hells bloody bells! lol


----------



## zenie (Dec 11, 2008)

METH LAB said:


> You gotta wonder if the bloke who plays tony is gonna get grief for acting a peado 'avant you?? I bet he got paid more his 'bit' in eastenders then the rest of 'em.
> 
> I didnt think the episode was that good tbh, bit slowww and drawn out... like the entire bloody plot in the first place.
> 
> ...


 

Hopefully anyone with half a brain will realise he's an_ actor_ and is_ acting _

As for Phil....I think that might be coming Meth Lab, her from Shameless is in BIG trouble over that gold bar  and he's not gonna let his pregnant girlfriend get done in is he? Especially as she thinks Phil is a proper Gangster by the sounds of it


----------



## METH LAB (Dec 11, 2008)

zenie said:


> Hopefully anyone with half a brain will realise he's an_ actor_ and is_ acting _
> 
> As for Phil....I think that might be coming Meth Lab, her from Shameless is in BIG trouble over that gold bar and he's not gonna let his pregnant girlfriend get done in is he? Especially as she thinks Phil is a proper Gangster by the sounds of it



I know he's acting like... but if you was an actor, would you wanna do that part? For the same sallery as what phil gets?? I bet 'tony' got a fair bit more £££ for doing it. Otherwise you might think he actually likes that sorta thing 

Am i talking shit or what? i need sleep.

peace


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 16, 2008)

janine's back this week. i for one can't wait


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> janine's back this week. i for one can't wait



quite. masquerading a a jewish soon-to-be-wed.  Sounds like classic Janine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 16, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> janine's back this week. i for one can't wait



how is that possible- I thought she was doin time for murderating barry?


----------



## girasol (Dec 16, 2008)

Hellsbells said:


> Phil potato head mitchell beating people up is one of the things that is hugely crap about eastenders.
> 
> The episode on Tuesday was the best eastenders ep I've seen in years. Really believable and geniunely moving.



^^^ this, and yes now we have all this crap about a gold bar, dognapping (please!!!) and more 'gangster' shit to come...   time for a break from EastEnders.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Dec 16, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> how is that possible- I thought she was doin time for murderating barry?



IIRC she actually evaded being charged of Barry's murder even though she did it. Pat Butcher found this out and so to get revenge framed her for someone else's murder and that's what she went down for. Pat's course of action seems to have been implicitly condoned by the Eastenders team - unless this week she is going to be arrested on suspicion of perverting the course of justice.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> how is that possible- I thought she was doin time for murderating barry?



she was out in time for frank's funeral.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2008)

Didn't she go to prison for murdering Laura?
I think Laura fell down the stairs, Pat could have got Janine off but didn't tell the police the truth. So Pat got revenge for her killing Barry.

I'm looking forward to the return of toxic Janine!


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 16, 2008)

This is what happened to Janine



> She took pleasure in confessing to Natalie that she had got away with murder, but confessing to Pat proved her downfall. Pat was good friends with Laura Beale, who Janine was involved in an on-going feud with. They had many arguments in public, and Janine was seen fighting with Laura in April 2004, just before Laura accidentally fell down the stairs and died. Although Janine was with Pat at the time of Laura's death, Pat avenged Barry's murder by refusing to give Janine an alibi. Janine was charged with Laura's murder and remanded in custody.At Janine's trial in December 2005, Frank tried to persuade Pat to tell the truth in court and give Janine an alibi. Pat refused, however a conversation with Laura's mother who was desperate for the truth forced Pat to tell the court what really happened to Laura. Janine was set free, but abandoned Frank outside the courtroom.


----------



## citygirl (Dec 16, 2008)

Tony the peado turns up in The Royal this week...wonder if they know who they're taking on


----------



## zenie (Dec 16, 2008)

METH LAB said:


> I know he's acting like... but if you was an actor, would you wanna do that part? For the same sallery as what phil gets?? I bet 'tony' got a fair bit more £££ for doing it. Otherwise you might think he actually likes that sorta thing
> 
> Am i talking shit or what? i need sleep.
> 
> peace


 
Yeh, you are talking shit a bit  But IKWYM 



spanglechick said:


> quite. masquerading a a jewish soon-to-be-wed. Sounds like classic Janine.


 
I can't wait to see her!!

Also, is Suzy ripping Phil off?  Is she really pregnant? 

Will Phil and Shirley ever get together?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 16, 2008)

zenie said:


> Also, is Suzy ripping Phil off?  Is she really pregnant?
> 
> Will Phil and Shirley ever get together?



I don't like that Suzy - hope they write her out soon.

Shirley - FTW


----------



## girasol (Dec 16, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I don't like that Suzy - hope they write her out soon.



She's so creepy.  And I don't think I've ever said that about a woman before 

creepy creepy creepy woman

bleurgh


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> She's so creepy.  And I don't think I've ever said that about a woman before
> 
> creepy creepy creepy woman
> 
> bleurgh



I don't like her either 

I'm not sure that I'd wish Phil on Shirl though.

Does anyone know how to do that iPlayer thing, I missed the paedo unveiling episode


----------



## zenie (Dec 16, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I don't like that Suzy - hope they write her out soon.
> 
> Shirley - FTW


 

I love to hate her, I think she's a great actress amd Suzy is a wicked character for her to play. 

I fear Phil would end up back in AA if he got with Shirley, although maybe being with an ex-alky might make her dry out?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone else think that Suzy looks like a slightly wierd and creepy version of Sharon Watts 

Ee is bizzare atm. I only tune it for particular storylines - like the Whitney one. And i'll be watching Janine storylines and the Nick Cotton ones. But everything & everyone else, i couldn't give a crap about. Especially not Phil and Suzy.


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 16, 2008)

i *hate* suzy.


----------



## girasol (Dec 16, 2008)

cesare said:


> I don't like her either
> 
> I'm not sure that I'd wish Phil on Shirl though.
> 
> Does anyone know how to do that iPlayer thing, I missed the paedo unveiling episode



look for it here - but I think they only keep the episodes for a week? 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_one

here's the Sunday Omnibus: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00g31dl/EastEnders_Omnibus_14_12_2008/


----------



## cesare (Dec 16, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> look for it here - but I think they only keep the episodes for a week?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/bbc_one
> 
> here's the Sunday Omnibus: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00g31dl/EastEnders_Omnibus_14_12_2008/



Thank you x

I'll have a look later to see if it's still up


----------



## bigbry (Dec 17, 2008)

foo said:


> i went right off East Enders a while ago and rarely watch it any more -  but  have watched bits of it since this storyline. last night's episode and the way they've dealt with the whole thing has impressed me.
> 
> the way Bianca went through all the conflicting emotions, including jealousy, before the penny totally dropped was handled and acted brilliantly. once she realised the truth, she was fucking ace - and as others have said, the bit at the end where she said she hadn't looked after Whitney properly was heartbreaking  i admit i shed a tear....or two.



This is what I was going to post - first word to last - i only watched this 'cos I was intrigued how they'd handle it.

Excellent !


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Dec 17, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I don't like that Suzy - hope they write her out soon.
> 
> Shirley - FTW



Shirleys the tops... the woman who plays her is lovely too- really kind


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 18, 2008)

she's given my step-daughter sweets before. she lives quite near us, i think.

anyway, janine is back


----------



## Rollem (Dec 18, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> she's given my step-daughter sweets before.


did she accept them? haven't you given the teenager the talk about not taking sweets from strangers


----------



## dodgepot (Dec 18, 2008)

it was okay - she was a school-friend's mum.

both the missus and the teen got very animated about pat smoking in the car-lot office this evening - "she's breaking the law!!"


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome back Janine!

Did anyone else have money on someone coming out with the line "she's about as Jewish as a bacon sandwich"?


----------



## zenie (Dec 19, 2008)

"Jeerrrrnean!!!" 

That bacon sandwich line was brilliant! I loved last nights!! 

Thankyou for giving us a little bit of comedy amongst the tragedy writers! 

I do with Heather would'nt interfere, Dot is not gonna like it is she?


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 2, 2009)

Can someone please explain the Ronnie and her daughter storyline to me as I'm quite confused. 

Ronnie had a daughter called Amy who 'died' when she was a few weeks old. 
But her daughter actually lives on the square in the form of that annoying blonde girl who lives with Stacey. Right? 
Is this meant to be known to us viewers or not? Is it supposed to be a mystery? I don't get it. 

And it's been going on for about a year now, with no proper developments in the storyline whatsoever  
Have there been episodes I've missed somewhere along the line? 
Isn't it completely riddiculous that blonde girl would just live on the same street as her mum and not say a single word about it for an entire year?!?


----------



## Looby (Jan 2, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Can someone please explain the Ronnie and her daughter storyline to me as I'm quite confused.
> 
> Ronnie had a daughter called Amy who 'died' when she was a few weeks old.
> But her daughter actually lives on the square in the form of that annoying blonde girl who lives with Stacey. Right?
> ...



Danielle hasn't been there for a year has she? I thought she turned up in the summer.  Anyway Archie told Ronnie that Amy was dead but he was lying. Danielle came to find Ronnie but wanted to get to know her first. I think she was about to tell her the truth when all that shit happened with Ronnie and Archie and she got stuck in the middle. Ronnie was really angry with her and fired her from the club. It's bound to come out soon.

There was an episode when Danielle was in the slaters kitchen crying and clutching a locket the same as Ronnies so that's when we were supposed to find out but I think everyone had already sussed it tbh.


----------



## madzone (Jan 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> but I think everyone had already sussed it tbh.


 I didn't


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2009)

de look!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 15, 2009)

me loving that kids line about people still needing to eat


----------



## dodgepot (Mar 3, 2009)

are they purposefully trying to turn ian into a proper joke character, rather than just a character who happens to be a joke? telling jane she's grounded, ffs


----------



## foo (Mar 3, 2009)

hardly ever watch this but i caught Jane and Tanya's drunken wander around the square, failure to get into that club - and then the bizarre telling off from Ian.

fuckin loved it.


----------



## Griff (Mar 3, 2009)

Missed a fair bit recently, but has it been revealed why the stand-up comedian son took the money, and who he was on the phone to about it?


----------



## zoooo (Mar 3, 2009)

His brother wanted the money, the mysterious one they are always talking about but we've never seen. (Yet.)


----------



## Griff (Mar 3, 2009)

zoooo said:


> His brother wanted the money, the mysterious one they are always talking about but we've never seen. (Yet.)



Nothing too exciting then. 

Thought I might have missed a good storyline.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 3, 2009)

foo said:


> hardly ever watch this but i caught Jane and Tanya's drunken wander around the square, failure to get into that club - and then the bizarre telling off from Ian.
> 
> fuckin loved it.


 

Ian to Jane, "You're grounded"


----------



## zoooo (Mar 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> Nothing too exciting then.
> 
> Thought I might have missed a good storyline.



Nah, don't be silly!


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 3, 2009)

zoooo said:


> His brother wanted the money, the mysterious one they are always talking about but we've never seen. (Yet.)









This is the fella!

Syed Masood


----------



## zenie (Mar 3, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> This is the fella!
> 
> Syed Masood


 
wow really? 

/faps


----------



## zoooo (Mar 3, 2009)

Oooh.
They are going the Cosby route of having very different shades of skin colour in the same family. Ace.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 2, 2009)

so, apparently tonight is a big ee night....

is what's gonna happen obvious or is there going to be some (much needed) shock twist....


----------



## madzone (Apr 2, 2009)

Fucks sake, I've got that dress Heather's wearing


----------



## 1927 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> so, apparently tonight is a big ee night....
> 
> is what's gonna happen obvious or is there going to be some (much needed) shock twist....



You obviously don't look at Digital Spy spoilers!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 2, 2009)

madzone said:


> Fucks sake, I've got that dress Heather's wearing



from dorothy perkins? I very nearly got that


----------



## madzone (Apr 2, 2009)

Tank Girl said:


> from dorothy perkins? I very nearly got that


 Mine was four quid from new look


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 2, 2009)

bargain


----------



## madzone (Apr 2, 2009)

Not if it makes me look like heather


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 2, 2009)

finally!

not finally that you look like heather 

finally, danielle's said IT!!!


----------



## madzone (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, ffs


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 2, 2009)

fucking janine


----------



## Griff (Apr 2, 2009)

Jesus! That was a bit heavy duty!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 2, 2009)

That was fucking ridiculous!  Eastenders annoys me at times, and it annoyed me how I knew it was gona happen stupid girl standing in the road, and stupid Janine not being able to emergency stop, its basic driving skills to push your foot down or swerve FFS!

God damn it!!


----------



## madzone (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank fuck for that, no more shit acting from her, then


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Apr 2, 2009)

That was fucking brutal from the writers!


----------



## moomoo (Apr 2, 2009)

According to the teen who got it from the internet... it might not have been an accident...


----------



## girasol (Apr 2, 2009)

that was a proper emotional bloodbath!  
('twas good though, greek tragedy good)


----------



## Griff (Apr 2, 2009)

Iemanja said:


> that was a proper emotional bloodbath!
> ('twas good though, greek tragedy good)



I went to myself 'Oh no!"


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 2, 2009)

how many people has janine killed now?


----------



## zoooo (Apr 2, 2009)

I nearly blubbed!
How embarrassing...


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 2, 2009)

i felt disturbed by all the awful acting and wailing/screaming/shrieky stuff 

it was like some bad pantomime

so Janine has now killed Barry, Laura and Danielle.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 2, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> how many people has janine killed now?



 Evil. However a good question nonetheless.


----------



## Geri (Apr 2, 2009)

She didn't kill Laura, Pat framed her for it as revenge for Barry (I think).


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah, that's true actually. laura falling was an accident. but janine still got the blame for it (((janine)))


----------



## Looby (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh my god, I've just watched it, bit heavy wasn't it?  I feel really sorry for Ronnie. I know she's a hardfaced cow but you can see why really. 

I feel a bit sad that she won't get to know her daughter. That in turn makes me want to gouge out my own eyes for giving a shit.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 2, 2009)

Fuck me... we're all traumatised here having watched the late show..

honestly - sod all happens in 'enders for what seems like years and then about a year's worth of drama happens in one go!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 2, 2009)

My girl was blubbing for 10 mins after--had to keep saying it aint real it aint real!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 2, 2009)

I never usually watch this program, and yet it was obvious the moment bulldog-chewing-on-wasp-face got in her car that she was going to run over wailing blond teenage gobshite. Why can't these people write anything nice?


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 3, 2009)

madzone said:


> Fucks sake, I've got that dress Heather's wearing



Does anyone think that Heather may be losing a bit of weight?


----------



## cesare (Apr 3, 2009)

Bugger. I've just ruined my Sunday afternoon soap watching 

So I take it that Janine's run over the drippy Danielle then?


----------



## tarannau (Apr 3, 2009)

Yep, although it was a bit of a stonker of an episode. Some great faces thrown in plenty of melodramatic action.

The death by car thing was just shit though. As soon as old angry Bummoonface jumped into the car you just knew what was going to happen. They stuck up a giant sign post, but so much happened inbetween that you almost thought you'd escaped from the crushing predictability. But sadly not, despite Danielle having several screaming matches in multiple locations Janine was still, somehow, apparently driving around like a furious homing chipmunk, repeatedly going around the square at speed until someone in a fucking bright yellow cardigan would stand there to be mown down.

Couldn't they have come up with a more plausible plot device for her death. Like a suicide bomber dropping onto her bonce on a giant Acme anvil or something.


----------



## cesare (Apr 3, 2009)

"Furious homing chipmunk"


----------



## girasol (Apr 3, 2009)

They could have just kept Danielle alive, that would have been nice...

Maybe the hard times are hitting EastEnders too and they're having to make people redundant


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 3, 2009)

i hate danielle. i didn't watch it last night, but i'm so glad she's been written out. what a loser. she deserved to die


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2009)

Stuff about soaps and fatherhood on Radio 4 right now, with EE scriptwriter.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 3, 2009)

I actually lol'd at 'furious homing chipmunk' 

It was nice to see the return of the real (fiery) Peggy too - I thought she looked fantastic in that dress.  How old is Babs these days?
Do we know for sure that Danielle is dead?  I'm half expecting the paramedics to turn up and revive her in tonight episode.


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 3, 2009)

tarannau said:


> The death by car thing was just shit though. As soon as old angry Bummoonface jumped into the car you just knew what was going to happen. They stuck up a giant sign post, but so much happened inbetween that you almost thought you'd escaped from the crushing predictability. But sadly not, despite Danielle having several screaming matches in multiple locations Janine was still, somehow, apparently driving around like a furious homing chipmunk, repeatedly going around the square at speed until someone in a fucking bright yellow cardigan would stand there to be mown down.



 That is _fucking_ funny! I thank you!


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 3, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i hate danielle. i didn't watch it last night, but i'm so glad she's been written out. what a loser. she deserved to die



She went to my daughter's school.

(((Danielle)))


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 3, 2009)

BoatieBird said:


> Do we know for sure that Danielle is dead?  I'm half expecting the paramedics to turn up and revive her in tonight episode.



Maybe she'll come back as an angry zombie and eat Archie's brainz.


----------



## foo (Apr 3, 2009)

has anyone ever done a body count of the people run over in that bleedin square??? 

more ridiculous shite from East Enders - and all the screaming! my ears hurt for the rest of the evening.

(i know i don't have to watch this shit, but my stepdaughter was so i joined in. yet another half hour wasted....)


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 3, 2009)

foo said:


> has anyone ever done a body count of the people run over in that bleedin square???
> 
> more ridiculous shite from East Enders - and all the screaming! my ears hurt for the rest of the evening.
> 
> (i know i don't have to watch this shit, but my stepdaughter was so i joined in. yet another half hour wasted....)



It was actually on fer an hour and 5 minutes. You obviously enjoyed it so much the time flew by...


----------



## foo (Apr 3, 2009)

or i sat there in a numb stupour...which is more likely tbf.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2009)

foo said:


> has anyone ever done a body count of the people run over in that bleedin square???
> 
> more ridiculous shite from East Enders - *and all the screaming! my ears hurt for the rest of the evening.*
> 
> (i know i don't have to watch this shit, but my stepdaughter was so i joined in. yet another half hour wasted....)



Yep. There are times when I regret having set up the surround sound


----------



## zenie (Apr 3, 2009)

BoatieBird said:


> I actually lol'd at 'furious homing chipmunk'
> 
> It was nice to see the return of the real (fiery) Peggy too - I thought she looked fantastic in that dress. How old is Babs these days?
> Do we know for sure that Danielle is dead? *I'm half expecting the paramedics to turn up and revive her in tonight episode.*


 
I really hope so, I cried last night 

Now I'm just waiting for a 'whodunnit' when Archie turns up dead


----------



## g force (Apr 3, 2009)

I couldn't believe they killed off another character by having them run over! And how long did Janine take to drive two streets and then not have the time to do something normaly, like hit the brakes. I grimly watched EE hoping this story line might end up with a reconciliation. Can;t be arsed wathcing this crap ever again.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2009)

Janine wasn't even driving that fast. Surely the impact of the hit wouldn't have actually killed dopey Danielle anyway


----------



## Pigeon (Apr 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Janine wasn't even driving that fast. Surely the impact of the hit wouldn't have actually killed dopey Danielle anyway



Particularly given the resilience of the Mitchell genes: when Roxy n Ronnie were all plunging around in a frozen lake over New Year, they managed to pull themselves out and drive straight home, not even shivering.


----------



## zenie (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm waiting for it to come out that Danielle's actually Archie's kid. 

Or did we do that already with the Slaters?


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 3, 2009)

i iwsh people in the square would stop being horrible to janine. she's just misunderstood.


----------



## Griff (Apr 3, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i iwsh people in the square would stop being horrible to janine. she's just misunderstood.



Like Myra Hyndley.

((((Myra)))


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 3, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> i iwsh people in the square would stop being horrible to janine. she's just misunderstood.



she killed affable bufoon barry.


----------



## g force (Apr 3, 2009)

Danielle, or rather Lauren, went to my college....bet you didn't know she was a Brummie huh? 

I suspect she actually died not from the impact of the car but because she'd used up all the air in East London hyperventilating in every scene


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 3, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> she killed affable bufoon barry.



she should get an MBE or something for that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> Particularly given the resilience of the Mitchell genes: when Roxy n Ronnie were all plunging around in a frozen lake over New Year, they managed to pull themselves out and drive straight home, not even shivering.



 Yeah, that was utterly riddiculous

Was anyone else slightly freaked out by the kissing scenes between Ronnie and her dad? It kept looking like they were going to kiss on the lips - it all seemed very inappropriate.


----------



## Griff (Apr 3, 2009)

g force said:


> I suspect she actually died not from the impact of the car but because she'd used up all the air in East London hyperventilating in every scene



LOL!


----------



## dolly's gal (Apr 3, 2009)

g force said:


> Danielle, or rather Lauren, went to my college....bet you didn't know she was a Brummie huh?



well i sort of guessed cos of her brummie accent


----------



## girasol (Apr 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Janine wasn't even driving that fast. Surely the impact of the hit wouldn't have actually killed dopey Danielle anyway



That's what my son said, he's only 10 but already gets the relation between speed and impact


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 3, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> Particularly given the resilience of the Mitchell genes: when Roxy n Ronnie were all *plunging around in a frozen lake over New Year, they managed to pull themselves out and drive straight home, not even shivering*.



Did that really happen? Lol. I haven't watched EE since Cat and Alfie nearly got married or did get married and the Andy thing or something but I like this thread a lot


----------



## Me76 (Apr 3, 2009)

ok - Why did no one have a mobile on them?  and why did Roxy magically know that Danielle was dead just because she closed her eyes?  and why would noone even try to give her CPR?  or even a poor jumping up and down on the chest like they do on tele?

Did enjoy it though - good episode.


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 3, 2009)

Janine - "she just ran out!"  Er, no she'd been stood there for a good few seconds. Worst attempt at an 'accident' on screen EVAH!


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 3, 2009)

Badly executed last night - the whole damn thing. A step down from the Whitney/Tony saga which I thought was actually done pretty well.

Still sad though - poor Veronica! Her wicked dad and treacherous sister* should be driven out of the square!  

* are we supposed to have any sympathy for that whinny brat Roxxie? If a sibling of mine fucked the love of my life that would be it as far as i'd be concerned - no forgiveness. Particularly if they were all indignant about me being pissed off with them ffs!


----------



## aqua (Apr 3, 2009)

jesus that was just shit

so much utter bollocks yet again from EE - why did no one ring an ambulance? why did no one try to help at all?

and most of all, why did they just go for the predictable story line once again of killing someone off? It's not clever writing, or on the edge of seats writing it's predictable bullshit when they don't have the ability to write the ending to the story they started. It's an easy way out for a story line that could have been interesting (albetit maybe not with those characters ) but someone finding their parent/child could have been well done but oh no, easy plot time

the janine bit was bollocks too, just pathetic bollocks

bees told me it was ace so I stuck around for the repeat, wish I hadn't now


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> I'm waiting for it to come out that Danielle's actually Archie's kid.
> 
> Or did we do that already with the Slaters?



Yeah, I've been waiting for them to do that from the beginning (well, when Archie first appeared), I'm not so sure now though.


----------



## Rollem (Apr 3, 2009)

well i cried

but i blame my hormones


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> I'm waiting for it to come out that Danielle's actually Archie's kid.
> 
> Or did we do that already with the Slaters?


Me too!!it was all looking Soooo obvious that wrongness was on the agenda,now im not so sure


----------



## harpo (Apr 3, 2009)

I was wondering when they were going to revive the evil Dottie storyline, which went inexplicably dead for ages.  Evil satan's child. 

So she's a gingerist eh?

And poor blinkered old Dot.


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2009)

Poor little ginger!

Aw. I quite like her now. I want her and Janine to be friends.


----------



## maximilian ping (Apr 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Was anyone else slightly freaked out by the kissing scenes between Ronnie and her dad? It kept looking like they were going to kiss on the lips - it all seemed very inappropriate.



i spotted that - i think they may be hinting that Danielle was THEIR daughter!

i thought it was a good yarn and i did cry at the end but then laughed when my little boy re-enacted danielle's death with his hands


----------



## madzone (Apr 3, 2009)

What is Eastenders _for_? When they try to do comedy it's cringeworthy and now even the misery is laboured and formulaic.

Boo to EE


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 3, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> Particularly given the resilience of the Mitchell genes: when Roxy n Ronnie were all plunging around in a frozen lake over New Year, they managed to pull themselves out and drive straight home, not even shivering.



She wasn't even wet! That was just really ridiculous and probably quite irresponsible of EastEnders, showing it was okay to leap into a frozen lake.


----------



## zenie (Apr 3, 2009)

Rollem said:


> well i cried
> 
> but i blame my hormones


 
It was very sad! 



cozmikbrew said:


> Me too!!it was all looking Soooo obvious that wrongness was on the agenda,now im not so sure


 
Yeh I dunno, she said it was some lads in the past, but Archie does seem a bit incestuous innit? Marrying his brother's ex wife for a start??


----------



## zoooo (Apr 3, 2009)

He tooooootally seems the type, defo.


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2009)

Apparently, Kat Slater is coming back.


----------



## madzone (Apr 3, 2009)

That would be fucking ace if it's true. At least she can act a bit.


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2009)

madzone said:


> That would be fucking ace if it's true. At least she can act a bit.



As long as she's not all pissed and woe is me, shane ritchie dumped me blah blah blah. That got a bit much by the end.


----------



## Griff (Apr 3, 2009)

Used to see Kat a lot in the Epping Tesco when I lived there. Twice she was just in front of us, the first time she was rummaging through the bargain DVDs at the fag counter, the second she was aimlessly kind of in front of us. Mrs.Griff asked "Are you in the queue?" She replied with a kind of David Walliams "Yeah!" 

Our Kat claim to fame story.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Apr 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> As long as she's not all pissed and woe is me, shane ritchie dumped me blah blah blah. That got a bit much by the end.



Alfie's departure from Eastenders has been one its highlights for me - I hated that churpy cockney wanker!


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2009)

But we already have a Kat Slater in the shape of Stacey Slater. They're pretty much the same character imo. 
Poor old Stacey just needs some decent storylines.


----------



## Griff (Apr 3, 2009)

Did I see that Deano is coming back soon, or did I imagine it?


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> But we already have a Kat Slater in the shape of Stacey Slater. They're pretty much the same character imo.
> Poor old Stacey just needs some decent storylines.



She does, and not just shagging max again. 

A couple of weeks ago she was having a heart to heart with Jean who said to her 'you're stacey slater, ice skater' and I said the exact same thing at the exact same time. It made me ridiculously happy.


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> Did I see that Deano is coming back soon, or did I imagine it?



Oh fuck no, I hate the whining little twat. I also hate anyone else that adds an 'o' to the end of their name. Jacko, Johnno, Tommo, Bobbo etc etc 'Hi, I'm sparklefisho'.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2009)

Griff said:


> Did I see that Deano is coming back soon, or did I imagine it?



oh please, not deano. I don't think i could bear it 
I think Robbie should come back. I LOVE Robbie. Whatever happened to his dog? Is he still around? I have a vague memory of Shaun Slater telling Gus he'd cooked him for dinner


----------



## zenie (Apr 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> A couple of weeks ago she was having a heart to heart with Jean who said to her 'you're stacey slater, ice skater' and I said the exact same thing at the exact same time. It made me ridiculously happy.


 

It made you happy that you were like a mad lady of the telly? Fair enough


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> But we already have a Kat Slater in the shape of Stacey Slater. They're pretty much the same character imo.
> Poor old Stacey just needs some decent storylines.



They're not very good at giving decent characters half decent storylines.
And as for the whole Max-Stacey-Tanya thing not again! Why does anyone care about Max and Tanya, let alone his brother !


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2009)

zenie said:


> It made you happy that you were like a mad lady of the telly? Fair enough



*nods*  



_angel_ said:


> They're not very good at giving decent characters half decent storylines.
> And as for the whole Max-Stacey-Tanya thing not again! Why does anyone care about Max and Tanya, let alone his brother !



I want Max and Tan to get back together then kill Jack (o) in the fucking face.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I want Max and Tan to get back together then kill Jack (o) in the fucking face.



Oh no. Far better would be if Lauren and Abbey got together and killed Max, Tanya AND jack in the fucking faces. I can't stand any of them. Talk about the worst parents in entire world EVER


----------



## Griff (Apr 3, 2009)

Every time I see Jack, I think of Martin Keown the ex-Arsenal defender, which in turn reminds me of the West Ham chant of "He's got a monkey's head!"


----------



## purplex (Apr 3, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> But we already have a Kat Slater in the shape of Stacey Slater. They're pretty much the same character imo.
> Poor old Stacey just needs some decent storylines.



I love stacey slater her character, her voice, everything. The best of the lot.


----------



## zenie (Apr 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> *nods*


 
hehe 



sparklefish said:


> I want Max and Tan to get back together then kill Jack (o) in the fucking face.


 
How come Tanya suddenly didn't give a shit about jack anymore, and hasn't even commented on him having a bunk up and a baby with Roxy?! 

What will happen tonight??


----------



## Looby (Apr 3, 2009)

purplex said:


> I love stacey slater her character, her voice, everything. The best of the lot.



It made me  last night when she was trying to be all supportive to Danielle and said 'now, i've got to be sick'.


----------



## purplex (Apr 3, 2009)

What is Josie Lawrence doing on that show? A criminal waste of talent. Possibly my favourite ever British comedienne.


----------



## purplex (Apr 3, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> It made me  last night when she was trying to be all supportive to Danielle and said 'now, i've got to be sick'.


----------



## Tacita (Apr 4, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> It made me  last night when she was trying to be all supportive to Danielle and said 'now, i've got to be sick'.



lmao: I've done that, although the mate I was 'supporting' wasn't quite in the same boat as poor dead Danni.


----------



## dodgepot (Apr 4, 2009)

there's a "bring back danielle jones" group on facebook.

dear oh dear.


----------



## zenie (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought I heard on GMTV this morning they're bringing her back, I can't find anything to suport this so may have imagined it.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 8, 2009)

zenie said:


> I thought I heard on GMTV this morning they're bringing her back, I can't find anything to suport this so may have imagined it.




But she died. How are they going to bring her back? 
And also - why? I mean, who are these people who so desperately want her back? She was a shit, annoying, whinney, pathetic character & I really don't need to hear her shrill moaney voice every again


----------



## Griff (Apr 8, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> But she died. How are they going to bring her back?



As the messiah.


----------



## ethel (Apr 8, 2009)

i think you are confusing sam butcher (daniella westbrook) with the dead one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 10, 2009)

Phils on form tonight, doing his comedy villain act


----------



## IC3D (Apr 10, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Phils on form tonight, doing his comedy villain act



Spoke too soon, his gone soft what a pussy, even Peggy thinks it


----------



## _angel_ (Apr 11, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Spoke too soon, his gone soft what a pussy, even Peggy thinks it



I like the way Peggy has gone from 'respectable politician' to ordering murders within about 1 week.


----------



## aqua (Apr 13, 2009)

does anyone else not really get the point of the dotty storyline?


----------



## JTG (Apr 13, 2009)

I never watch Eastenders, however I feel it is my duty to point out that the mighty Rovers have made yet another appearance on the show, this time with a Rovers football sneaked on screen.

We've made several appearances down the years thanks to a Rovers supporting producer on the show - the fanzine I used to write for was in one episode and there was one glorious occasion when our club anthem Goodnight Irene was sung in the Queen Vic 

As you were then


----------



## harpo (Apr 13, 2009)

aqua said:


> does anyone else not really get the point of the dotty storyline?



It's a bit of a tedious rehash of Dot being blind to any faults in her gene pool.  Nick by proxy.  But the actress playing little Dottie (nee Kimberly) may be sufficiently satanic to make it gripping.  They made a start with the storyline then there was an inexplicable gap so I don't know how it's going to play out now.  Remembering the Nick storylines through the years, I think I can guess.  Wise old Pat already has suspicions.  Thus it always goes.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 14, 2009)

Just to back track a little.
I caught up on Eastenders today. I watched the week up to and including the wedding episode. 
Maybe its because I had a big weekend but I cried. 
An over weight, 6'2, long haired, beardy, tattooed, 30 something and it had me blubing. 
I had to go and compose myself so no one else saw but they did.
Very sad 
On a lighter note I do love the way (as someone else mentioned) Peggy has gone from aspiring local politician to ordering murders


----------



## madzone (Apr 14, 2009)

harpo said:


> It's a bit of a tedious rehash of Dot being blind to any faults in her gene pool. Nick by proxy.


 
She's not blind to it, though. She knows. Just like she knew with Nick.

The day we lose June Brown from Eastenders will be a sad day.


----------



## madzone (Apr 21, 2009)

Phwoar


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> Phwoar



Are we talking about Said? (sp?).  If we are then I definitely second that Phwoar!


----------



## internetstalker (Apr 22, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> This is the fella!
> 
> Syed Masood




as brought to you by the STalker on 3/3/09!


----------



## Griff (Apr 22, 2009)

Haven't seen it in a while, what happened to Archie after he was bundled into the van?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 22, 2009)

Haven't seen it in a while, what happened to Roly after he slipped his lead to chase a cat when Mandy Salter was walking him?


----------



## harpo (May 13, 2009)

So what's going on with Stacy Slater at the moment?  I missed a few episodes and now she seems to have had a personality transplant.  All over Max and all and sundry.  Do *we the audience* know why or is it another long-winded guessing game of a storyline?


----------



## zoooo (May 13, 2009)

Long winded I think.
She seems to be addicted to scratchcards. But her looking at that big poster of some eyes was bloody weird.


----------



## dodgepot (May 13, 2009)

she's now bi-polar, i believe.


----------



## zoooo (May 13, 2009)

Ooh.
Is it hereditary then?


----------



## harpo (May 13, 2009)

This is sudden.


----------



## dodgepot (May 15, 2009)

poor stacey 

the cameraman's got a boot obsession i reckon 











although i can't say i blame him.


----------



## badlands (May 15, 2009)

I thought that was a brilliant piece of acting.

She's a real talent.


----------



## dodgepot (May 15, 2009)

so did i, i was really impressed by that episode.


----------



## zoooo (May 15, 2009)

She's ace. Made me all sad.


----------



## girasol (May 15, 2009)

zoooo said:


> She's ace. Made me all sad.



I was tearful by the end of it, very good episode, one of the best ones in a long time.


----------



## Looby (May 15, 2009)

Jean was good too and what Max said to her made me sad. 

I like Max. I try not to but I do.


----------



## moonsi til (May 15, 2009)

Blow me what an episode...superbly handled.


----------



## Lily (May 17, 2009)

dodgepot said:


> the cameraman's got a boot obsession i reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I blame Reg Cox


----------



## Griff (May 18, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Blow me what an episode...superbly handled.



What happened? I didn't see it Friday.


----------



## internetstalker (May 18, 2009)

Griff said:


> What happened? I didn't see it Friday.



Basically. Stacey Slater is mad as a box of frogs!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 18, 2009)

yeah, not loving the heavy handed attempt to place mental illness as a purely hereditary thing devoid of social context.

that might be overanalysing it a bit, but ffs.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 29, 2009)

The science fiction series Eastenders really plummeted into the depths surrealism tonight didn't it? The murder trial seemed to take place in a parallel universe in which the uncorroborated statement of an individual who "witnessed" a murder from behind a shower curtain with his hands over his ears took the form of the crucial evidence needed to seal the fate of the evil Terry. Notice also rather than being examined and cross examined the witness  just went off on some bizarre monologue of self justification and self condemnation... weird.


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2009)

I love the way you can just go and visit people in their cells in prison whenever you feel like it.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 29, 2009)

Still more realistic than Garry and Dawn though


----------



## madzone (May 29, 2009)

Was it me or was there some pretty atrocious acting in tonights episode?Moreso than normal.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought the scenes between Bianca & Ronnie were good,

some good acting and chemistry between the 2 IMO


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 19, 2009)

Geri said:


> I love the way you can just go and visit people in their cells in prison whenever you feel like it.



I know


----------



## _angel_ (Aug 19, 2009)

madzone said:


> Was it me or was there some pretty atrocious acting in tonights episode?Moreso than normal.



I don't know that the *acting *was bad to be honest, it _does_ feel like they've let a load of new and unsupervised writers and directors in for the summer holidays though! A bit hit and miss.


----------



## ethel (Aug 21, 2009)

haven't seen eastenders in months. just switched it on. 

posh cafe
phil and dawn!
syed and christian!
what else is going on with christian?


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2009)

I must admit to having a tear in my eye last night when Jim came back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 21, 2009)

sarahluv said:


> haven't seen eastenders in months. just switched it on.
> 
> posh cafe
> phil and dawn!
> ...




Christian was the victim of a homosexual attack in his house


----------



## Griff (Aug 28, 2009)

So where are Gary and Dawn going in that tiny boat and her just in a wedding dress?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 28, 2009)

it doesn't matter, they have love to live on 

*pukes*


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

what happened?

I missedit last night?


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 28, 2009)

Griff said:


> So where are Gary and Dawn going in that tiny boat and her just in a wedding dress?



to certain doom.


----------



## magneze (Aug 28, 2009)

Loved Shirley's comment about the Titanic.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 28, 2009)

Watching last night's episode was one of those "what the fuck am I doing watching this shit" moments for me. I mean, when people exit Eastenders they always miraculously manage to squeeze all their worldly possessions into two small carrier bags, but surely a mother and baby leaving with absolutely fuck all* on a tiny fucking boat is one step too far?

Maybe I’m being too literal here and the whole stunt was a metaphor symbolising that Garry and Dawn’s undying love is all they need to get by. That’s actually even worse though! As Steven Fry once said "sometimes you think that there just isn't enough vomit in the world don't you?" 

* Dawn was wearing a wedding dress so there’d have been no pockets to utilize. She could have stuffed things in her underwear I suppose – and indeed I did consider that possibility for a long protracted moment


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 28, 2009)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Watching last night's episode was one of those "what the fuck am I doing watching this shit" moments for me. I mean, when people exit Eastenders they always miraculously manage to squeeze all their worldly possessions into two small carrier bags, but surely a mother and baby leaving with absolutely fuck all* on a tiny fucking boat is one step too far?
> 
> Maybe I’m being too literal here and the whole stunt was a metaphor symbolising that Garry and Dawn’s undying love is all they need to get by. That’s actually even worse though! As Steven Fry once said "sometimes you think that there just isn't enough vomit in the world don't you?"
> 
> * Dawn was wearing a wedding dress so there’d have been no pockets to utilize. She could have stuffed things in her underwear I suppose – and indeed I did consider that possibility for a long protracted moment



*ponders on dawn swanns underwear*


----------



## magneze (Aug 28, 2009)

Poor Minty looks so bored. He wants to be rioting with Millwall fans. (((Minty)))


----------



## girasol (Aug 28, 2009)

I think Zainab is my favourite character - she's funny and sweet 

closely followed by Shirley


----------



## Geri (Aug 28, 2009)

Sam is coming back! 

Daniella Westbrook Sam, not the other one!


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 29, 2009)

Geri said:


> Sam is coming back!
> 
> Daniella Westbrook Sam, not the other one!



 And didn't she look atrocious in that clip. Town tramp, or what?


----------



## rollinder (Sep 4, 2009)

Iemanja said:


> I think Zainab is my favourite character - she's funny and sweet


 
caght it today for the first time in ages - is it me is was she despretly wishing it was ok for her to get an abortion 


 at 'have some heroin and fuck me right now' women bleeding to death in acidentall garden rake neck stabbyness (knew he was going to kill her/she was going to conviently die but not like that (was expected a helped along overdose).

What's Lucas planning to do to cover up his fingerprints on the shed (and her where he pushed her etc), set it on fire and hope none of the crowds of people who aren't actually in the cast remember seing him heading there?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 4, 2009)

He looked at a spade at the very end.

Erk.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 4, 2009)

What would Inigo Pipkin think of such behavior ?


----------



## Geri (Sep 4, 2009)

Last night was a bit grim. It would have come as a bit of a shock as well, had the announcer not said "And now Eastenders, where a nasty accident awaits Trina!" or words to that effect. 

Thanks for that, then.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 4, 2009)

Geri said:


> Last night was a bit grim. It would have come as a bit of a shock as well, had the announcer not said "And now Eastenders, where a nasty accident awaits Trina!" or words to that effect.
> 
> Thanks for that, then.



What actually happened??

I turned away from the tele at the wrong moment

one minute she was trying to kiss him then she was grabbing her throat


I take it he pushed her off him and her throat (somehow???) caught the wrong end of the rake


----------



## magneze (Sep 4, 2009)

Was last nights episode a public information film about garden tool storage?


----------



## Griff (Sep 4, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> one minute she was trying to kiss him then she was grabbing her throat



Turns out that Lucas is in fact a vampire.

You missed the neck biting scene.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 5, 2009)

There's NO WAY Sam would have worn two differently matched shades of pink clothing with red stilettos when she was played by the other (boring) girl.  Is she going to revert to complete slapperdom now that Danniella Westbrook is back?


----------



## Geri (Sep 5, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> What actually happened??
> 
> I turned away from the tele at the wrong moment
> 
> ...



He just pushed her and she fell onto the rake.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2009)

Geri said:


> He just pushed her and she fell onto the rake.




and why is he going to panic.  She's in a shed with drugs and needles etc.  

He's clean.

Who's the cops going to believe?


----------



## Geri (Sep 5, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and why is he going to panic.  She's in a shed with drugs and needles etc.
> 
> He's clean.
> 
> Who's the cops going to believe?



The whole storyline is ridiculous. I'm not happy with it as I really like Lucas. Poor Denise! She has the worst luck with men.


----------



## rollinder (Sep 5, 2009)

His message is on her phone re them sleeping together - it'll look sus that he was meeting her secretly, and left her bleeding.

eta: it's Eastenders, nobodies allowed to be happy (unless they're leaving the program forever)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2009)

Geri said:


> The whole storyline is ridiculous. I'm not happy with it as I really like Lucas. Poor Denise! She has the worst luck with men.




I did like Lucas 'til I discovered he was incapable of keeping his trousers on when his wife was around


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 5, 2009)

rollinder said:


> His message is on her phone re them sleeping together - it'll look sus that he was meeting her secretly, and left her bleeding.
> 
> eta: it's Eastenders, nobodies allowed to be happy (unless they're leaving the program forever)




yeah, but he could have just made out they had an argument and he left and she fell on the rake after he'd left 

or that he pushed her and immediately left not knowing she'd fallen on the rake

or that he'd pushed her and she landed on the rake and he could have called an ambulance

Totally ridiculous


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 6, 2009)

Could you ever imagine a Charlie & Mo romance?...


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry that's really wrong ...she is as good as his mother.


----------



## andy2002 (Sep 6, 2009)

Daniella Westbrook looks like ET in a blonde wig. Coke - just say no, kids.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 6, 2009)

She has such a horrible sneer too.


----------



## brix (Sep 7, 2009)

I see Daniella Westbrook's acting hasn't improved any.


----------



## miss direct (Sep 7, 2009)

I watch Eastenders on BBC Prime so I am a bit behind. I just watched the one with Dawn's hen night and Garry's stag night. How far behind am I? Who is Bradley's new girlfriend? And the big cute dog? And the woman who was at Dawn's hen night? And who is the father of Heather's baby?

Sorry for all the questions, but I only just got a TV and hadn't seen EE for a long time!


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 8, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and why is he going to panic.  She's in a shed with drugs and needles etc.
> 
> He's clean.
> 
> Who's the cops going to believe?



WHY were they in that shed anyway? Other than she could have an encounter with a murderous rake?


I also love the fact none of the Mitchells have noticed Sam has had a personality and head transplant!

And, yeah, a bad advert for cocaine.


----------



## girasol (Sep 8, 2009)

And whose shed was it?  I liked it, nice and spacious


----------



## barney_pig (Sep 8, 2009)

very similar to the shed I passed on on the recycle your stuff board.












(although there were no dead druggies in that one)


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 8, 2009)

miss direct said:


> I watch Eastenders on BBC Prime so I am a bit behind. I just watched the one with Dawn's hen night and Garry's stag night. How far behind am I? Who is Bradley's new girlfriend? And the big cute dog? And the woman who was at Dawn's hen night? And who is the father of Heather's baby?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I only just got a TV and hadn't seen EE for a long time!



You're not very far behind atall, maybe a week or 2. All the storylines you're asking about are boring and crap though and not ones i particularly pay attention to. Bradley's been with that girlfriend a while. She has a deaf son. And is not interesting in the slightest. The dog i think is one that Bradley was looking after for someone. 
I think the woman you're talking about (the one with big glasses?) is Minty's new girlfriend who has just moved in with him. She used to go out with Phil (who didn't ) when they were younger.


----------



## girasol (Sep 8, 2009)

The woman with glasses is Josie Lawrence, she is a comedian, did 'Whose Line is it Anyway' in the 90s and lots of radio.

I actually know all this without the aid of google, therefore I am old.







and someone else probably said that on this thread already 

e2a: Is she in robbin hood too?  That I didn't know...


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 8, 2009)

moonsi til said:


> Could you ever imagine a Charlie & Mo romance?...



Their relationship really confuses and disturbs me. Are they not pratically the same age? How can Mo be his mother in law? How young was his wife


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> WHY were they in that shed anyway? Other than she could have an encounter with a murderous rake?
> 
> 
> I also love the fact none of the Mitchells have noticed Sam has had a personality and head transplant!
> ...


 


because that's where she demanded he meet her.  I wonder how someone not from the area knows about the garden shed in the first place.  

Is it a communal shed that everyone has a key for?  Is it left unlocked?  I can't believe they'd leave a shed open for everyone to use and to nick rakes etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Their relationship really confuses and disturbs me. Are they not pratically the same age? How can Mo be his mother in law? How young was his wife


 

Having googled, it would seem that Mo (Laila Morse) was born in 1945 and Charlie (Derek Martin) was born in 1933 so he's 12 years older in real life


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 8, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Having googled, it would seem that Mo (Laila Morse) was born in 1945 and Charlie (Derek Martin) was born in 1933 so he's 12 years older in real life



Bloody hell! I didn't realise he was that old!

REALLY 

I thought they were about the same age as well which always seemed a bit confusing, but now this is worse!


----------



## Griff (Sep 8, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Having googled, it would seem that Mo (Laila Morse) was born in 1945 and Charlie (Derek Martin) was born in 1933 so he's 12 years older in real life



Christ, Charlie is 76? 

Should he still be driving a cab then?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

Griff said:


> Christ, Charlie is 76?
> 
> Should he still be driving a cab then?


 

hm, should we grass him up if he's not supposed to be?


----------



## Griff (Sep 8, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> hm, should we grass him up if he's not supposed to be?



Well a retest and some Knowledge test would be in order at least, FFS the bloke's nearly 80.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

and what's more



> EastEnders actor Derek Martin, who plays Charlie Slater in the soap, previously starred in an X-rated movie in the 1970s.
> 
> The Sun reports that Derek played a prison guard in the 1975 adult film Diversions but adds that the 76-year-old didn’t take part in any sex scenes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 8, 2009)

Griff said:


> Well a retest and some Knowledge test would be in order at least, FFS the bloke's nearly 80.


 

nah, he could use SatNav


----------



## miss direct (Sep 8, 2009)

The thought of Charlie in a porn film *shudder*


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 8, 2009)

Charlie and Pat. 
And Frank with his twirly bow tie. 
What a beautiful 3some they would make


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 11, 2009)

Was just catching up on ee last night and bloody hell, that Sam Mitchell looks a bit of a state. She makes Phil Mitchell seem handsome. 
I loved it when she bumped into Minty, and he was all, oh my god, Sam it's you!! Never mind that she's completely unrecognisable as the previous Sam he would have known. I'm fairly certain previous Sam was all into power dressing and would never actually have been seen dead in the kind of trashy clothes new Sam was wearing. 

Not that any of this is a bad thing. Daniella Westbrook makes a FAR better Sam than the old one.


----------



## Griff (Sep 11, 2009)

When she came back and started crying, it looked like she was laughing. Very odd acting there.


----------



## zenie (Sep 11, 2009)

Hellsbells said:


> Daniella Westbrook makes a FAR better Sam than the old one.


 

Definitley the other one was far too posh! 

Does anyone else keep trying to look up her nose?


----------



## girasol (Sep 11, 2009)

Daniella Westbrook * is * the original Sam!!!

The other Sam, I can barely remember... (I do remember who she is, I'm just saying she was the impostor.


----------



## maldwyn (Sep 11, 2009)

Didn't the same thing happen to an old lady on Dallas; got replaced and then came back again or am I thinking of neighbours?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2009)

zenie said:


> Definitley the other one was far too posh!
> 
> Does anyone else keep trying to look up her nose?




She looks shit as Sam, very "sun damaged"  but when she was speaking not in character, she looked much nicer and not so trashy.  In fact, she reminded me slightly of Twiggy for some reason.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2009)

maldwyn said:


> Didn't the same thing happen to an old lady on Dallas; got replaced and then came back again or am I thinking of neighbours?




Miss Ellie?


----------



## Intastella (Sep 21, 2009)

Daniella Westbrook is making my stomach churn every time she pops up on screen. Especially when she smiles or cries...

Time has not been kind to her at all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Daniella Westbrook is making my stomach churn every time she pops up on screen. Especially when she smiles or cries...
> 
> Time has not been kind to her at all.




She looks incredibly haggard doesn't she


----------



## moomoo (Sep 21, 2009)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She looks incredibly haggard doesn't she



She looks awful. How old is she?


----------



## Looby (Sep 21, 2009)

35


----------



## Geri (Sep 21, 2009)

Intastella said:


> Time has not been kind to her at all.



Nothing to do with time, and everything to do with coke, I expect.


----------



## Intastella (Sep 21, 2009)

Geri said:


> Nothing to do with time, and everything to do with coke, I expect.



And sunbeds.

It's her mouth that's giving me the heebie jeebies the most i think...that top lip...brrr..


----------



## moomoo (Sep 21, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> 35



No way!  I'm 10 years older than her and I don't think I look anywhere near that bad!  

I might be wrong though...


----------



## Looby (Sep 21, 2009)

moomoo said:


> No way!  I'm 10 years older than her and I don't think I look anywhere near that bad!
> 
> I might be wrong though...



Nah, you're gorgeous moo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 21, 2009)

In her youth






A bit further down the line 







This year, looking much better so I think the Eastenders make-up department aren't doing her any favours






and I think she looks lovely here


----------



## newme (Sep 21, 2009)

Shes certainly doing my head in, tho a big part of that is the character. Would make anyone seem unattractive.


----------



## clicker (Sep 21, 2009)

She reminds me of that chef....anthony worral-somebody...


----------



## Intastella (Sep 21, 2009)

clicker said:


> She reminds me of that chef....anthony worral-somebody...


----------



## clicker (Sep 21, 2009)

...this one...except he looks younger.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Oct 1, 2009)

Is Boris Johnson on Eastenders tonight ?

Just found this;

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2009/oct/01/bbc-boris-johnson-eastenders

(He really is.)


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 1, 2009)

hmmm lots of air brushing going on in those pictures i think


----------



## badlands (Oct 2, 2009)

Officially lost the plot.

RIP Eastenders.


----------

